# Seguimento Sul - Dezembro 2016



## guisilva5000 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2016 às 00:05)

chuva dilúviana por Faro com forte trovoada!


----------



## luky (1 Dez 2016 às 00:14)

Ouch. Acertou em cheio muito proximo e sem aviso (grande estrondo) e deitou-me o router abaixo. Já recuperou felizmente com um reset ( no mes passado o router pifou... tendo os tecnicos aconselhado a desligar a internet com trovoada proxima)

Mais espaçada agora a trovoada e chuva moderada


----------



## aoc36 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:15)

Por Albufeira no Inatel e junto à GNR já está inundado


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2016 às 00:17)

Em Faro (cidade) vai caindo certinha. Mais um grande estrondo agora, 7,4mm para já


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2016 às 00:20)

Trovoada com muita potência agora mais a norte de Faro e para Olhão. Chuva moderada a forte mas nada demais. No início foi bem forte mas durou uns 3/4 min apenas. Destaque apenas para as grandes bombas! É para azotar as laranjeiras


----------



## aoc36 (1 Dez 2016 às 00:22)

Vai chovendo moderado a forte por aqui. A relatos de as tampas na baixa a começarem a saltar.


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

A trovoada já rebenta perto de Panóias, Ourique. O que antes eram roncos, agora são mesmo estoiros!

Edit: E já chove bem também!


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2016 às 00:30)

Não sei se a gopro lá fora apanhou algum relâmpago de jeito mas uma molha está a apanhar de certeza...15,0mm para já


----------



## luky (1 Dez 2016 às 00:37)

Parou. 53mm.


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2016 às 00:37)

A chuva começou a cair em Faro (cidade) pelas 00:04, Começa o mês de Dezembro em grande 

17,4 mm nos últimos 30 min.
O vento é praticamente nulo e a trovoada já parece ter passado


----------



## Teya (1 Dez 2016 às 00:41)

vamm disse:


> A trovoada já rebenta perto de Panóias, Ourique. O que antes eram roncos, agora são mesmo estoiros!
> 
> Edit: E já chove bem também!



Boa, se vier pela A2 daqui a hora e meia chega aqui a Lx, eheheh. Aproveitem!


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2016 às 01:08)

a trovoada rendeu 21,2mm em Faro...

nada mau, corresponde a 21% da média.


----------



## aoc36 (1 Dez 2016 às 07:03)

Por Albufeira está de novo a trovejar


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2016 às 09:17)

Grande trovão em Faro (cidade) pelas 7:30, esta zona ficou sem luz uns 10 min.
Seguiu-se uma forte chuvada. Mais 23,7mm,

Acumulado em 46,2 mm


----------



## trovoadas (1 Dez 2016 às 12:44)

Sucedem-se os aguaceiros depois de um inicio de manhã chuvoso e com trovoada forte


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2016 às 12:53)

Boas,
Céu nublado e chuva fraca
Acumulado de 2,2 mm
T.minima de 12,2°C
T.atual de 14°C
Vento de Este
Pressão a 1021 hPa
Hr de 96%


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (1 Dez 2016 às 13:46)

Boas tardes,

Uns dados bem significativos das últimas horas:

*Sitio das Fontes*
entre as 21h40 e as 24h00 do dia 30-11-2016 - *38mm* acumulados
hoje - 4,6mm
Novembro fechou com *108,7mm* acumulados.

*Carvoeiro*
entre as 22h00 e as 24h00 do dia 30-11-2016 - *50,8mm* acumulados
hoje - 6,8mm
Novembro fechou com *100,8mm* acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2016 às 13:49)

Boas, por aqui, choveu qualquer coisinha e fez alguma trovoada, mas bastante inferior, à zona mais para oeste.

Por aqui, caíram uns irrisórios 23 mm. 

Um prédio ruiu na Rua 18 de Junho, nada que não tivesse previsto, dada a degradação existente no prédio. Mais um, que vai dar lugar a um prédio e assim, Olhão vai perdendo o seu encanto. 

O acumulado em VRSA teve ter andado à volta dos 20 mm, tal como em Ayamonte e na generalidade no Sotavento Algarvio. Entra-se em Espanha e a apenas 30 kms da fronteira, isto sim, foi um dilúvio em Cartaya.  Em 2 horas, caíram 64 mm, o dia segue com uns surpreendentes 108.2 mm. Quando irei ter um dia, com mais de 100 mm, por aqui?

https://huelvacosta.com/la-lluvia-inunda-nuevo-varias-localidades-costa/


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Dez 2016 às 13:54)

Boas.. Que magnifica madrugada e manha por aqui... Com cada bomba...assim gosto...


----------



## meteocaldas (1 Dez 2016 às 14:38)

MikeCT disse:


> Grande trovão em Faro (cidade) pelas 7:30, esta zona ficou sem luz uns 10 min.
> Seguiu-se uma forte chuvada. Mais 23,7mm,
> 
> Acumulado em 46,2 mm


E por aqui nas Caldas da rainha, chuva, nem vê-la!!!
É interessante ver como em Faro, duas estações iguais (Davis Vantage Vue Wireless) e tão próximas uma da outra, podem dar valores tão diferentes de precipitação! Isso só vem confirmar a atual tendência para a existência cada vez mais frequente de fenómenos muito localizados de precipitação e vento.
Podem verificar aqui nas duas últimas linhas da tabela comparativa:
http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php


----------



## MikeCT (1 Dez 2016 às 15:04)

meteocaldas disse:


> E por aqui nas Caldas da rainha, chuva, nem vê-la!!!
> É interessante ver como em Faro, duas estações iguais (Davis Vantage Vue Wireless) e tão próximas uma da outra, podem dar valores tão diferentes de precipitação! Isso só vem confirmar a atual tendência para a existência cada vez mais frequente de fenómenos muito localizados de precipitação e vento.
> Podem verificar aqui nas duas últimas linhas da tabela comparativa:
> http://www.meteocaldas.org/pc/wxpstations.php



Sem dúvida, houveram cerca de 7mm de diferença de ontem é meia noite e 13mm na trovoada desta manhã pelas 7:30. As células são muito localizadas, noto isso também com a estação oficial no aeroporto que por vezes tem valores bastante superiores aos da cidade.

Na estação do Corotelo (S. Brás de Alportel tinha 26mm esta manhã e caíram cerca de 25mm pela hora de almoço.


----------



## joselamego (1 Dez 2016 às 17:38)

Boas,
Céu limpo no final do dia
O dia acumulou 3,5 mm
T.máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 14,5°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Dez 2016 às 21:15)

Cartaya até às 17 h, acumulou 115.6 mm.


----------



## vamm (1 Dez 2016 às 21:26)

Eram 15h quando passei por Messines e chovia desalmadamente! Tive que abrandar para 50km/h porque não conseguia ver a estrada com tanta água que caia. Na Guia notava-se que a madrugada e manhã tinham sido boas de chuva


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

vamm disse:


> Eram 15h quando passei por Messines e chovia desalmadamente! Tive que abrandar para 50km/h porque não conseguia ver a estrada com tanta água que caia. Na Guia notava-se que a madrugada e manhã tinham sido boas de chuva



será que já é visível a lagoa de água junto de tunes?


----------



## Agreste (1 Dez 2016 às 23:08)

tornado em palos de la frontera e lepe... pelas 16:40, hora portuguesa.

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/provincia/Espectacular-tornado-Palos-Frontera_0_1086492087.html


----------



## joralentejano (1 Dez 2016 às 23:11)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia foi fresco e ainda caíram uns chuviscos a meio da tarde, acumularam *0.3mm*, não esperava nada de especial portanto não é nenhuma surpresa. Para o fim de semana é que parece vir aí outra grande rega! 
Máx: *13,8ºC
*
À pouco havia nevoeiro mas entretanto desapareceu, estão* 8,2ºC* que é a atual mínima.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2016 às 09:16)

Bons dias, 
Sol 
Mínima de 9,3°C
T.atual de 10°C
Mais logo noite já deverá chover

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia,
A mínima de ontem foi de *7,2°C *
Hoje o dia começou com nevoeiro mas não muito denso mas estava tudo molhado, até as estradas, mais parecia que tinha chovido, grande quantidade orvalho. Ainda deu para acumular *0.1mm*
Mínima de* 5,3°C*

A caminho de Portalegre o nevoeiro levantou rapidamente.
Céu praticamente limpo neste momento e quase sem vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (2 Dez 2016 às 09:44)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o céu está limpo, mas percorrendo uns 3/ 4kms para cima o nevoeiro é cerrado, este nevoeiro não engana é sinal de chuva, normalmente é assim.
Ontem ainda choveu fraco de tarde e acumulou 0.6mm.


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2016 às 10:46)

Agreste disse:


> será que já é visível a lagoa de água junto de tunes?


Por acaso nem consegui reparar nisso, das duas vezes que passei lá estava sempre a chover.

Hoje dia fresco, tudo molhado e muito nevoeiro. Só agora é que está a levantar.


----------



## MikeCT (2 Dez 2016 às 11:42)

Esta chuva tem sido uma alegria para a serra algarvia.

Ontem na fonte férrea em S.Brás de Alportel


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2016 às 11:53)

#OFFTOPIC#
Os próximos dias serão cruciais para amenizar a seca pelo sul, ainda assim o Baixo Alentejo ainda vai ter muito que lutar. Apesar do grande aparato dos últimos dias os sistemas hídricos estavam tão secos que quase não se notou os efeitos das chuvas para além de ser precipitação muito variável no espaço.
 A título de exemplo, Odeleite fechou Novembro a perder 2% e baixando já dos 40% e se formos ver a média terá andado nos 100mm ou talvez nem tanto na serra do Caldeirão Oriental. Ainda assim acredito que já haja alguma escorrência superficial pelo que com os terrenos já encharcados esta depressão é importante para fazer a diferença.
#Fim#

Quanto ao tempo presente penso que já se desesperava por um tempo húmido assim há algum tempo. Nota-se o Outono efectivamente e está tudo a ficar verdinho.
Hoje o sol está efectivamente bloqueado por entre as nuvens e nota-se a humidade na rua. Está difícil para secar a roupa


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2016 às 11:56)

MikeCT disse:


> Esta chuva tem sido uma alegria para a serra algarvia.
> 
> Ontem na fonte férrea em S.Brás de Alportel



Bom efectivamente há boa escorrência nas serras

As células passaram com potência por essas zonas! Assim as barragens já devem estar a " meter água"


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2016 às 15:12)

Nota-se que o tempo ficou bastante sereno de um momento para o outro. A S/SO avisto o céu com um cinza azulado, mesmo tipico de trovoada ou de uma grande chuvada. A ver vamos... o radar já mostra muita chuva sob Odemira, aqui por Reliquias ainda não há nada a relatar, tirando o frio, vá


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2016 às 17:25)

Faro - chuviscos e agora um aguaceiro mais moderado


----------



## joralentejano (2 Dez 2016 às 17:27)

Boas,
Dia sem sol e frio, o nevoeiro persistiu em altura.
Máx: *12,5ºC *
Min: *4,9ºC 
*
Agora céu nublado, vento nulo e estão *10,2ºC *


----------



## chispe (2 Dez 2016 às 17:55)

E já chove por faro


----------



## ecobcg (2 Dez 2016 às 18:34)

Por aqui também já choveu bem...

14mm das 17h às 18h em Carvoeiro e 8mm no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## vamm (2 Dez 2016 às 20:11)

Desde as 16h que chove fraco por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2016 às 21:30)

Antes jantar caíram umas pingas, mas apenas isso...
Céu nublado, está tudo calmo 
T.máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 13,5°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (2 Dez 2016 às 21:54)

chove moderado em Faro...


----------



## MikeCT (2 Dez 2016 às 23:02)

Parou de chover á pouco em Faro (cidade).
Desde o final de tarde rendeu 10,4mm


----------



## joselamego (2 Dez 2016 às 23:41)

Começou a chover por Vendas Novas, para já fraca 
T.atual de 14°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2016 às 08:00)

Por aqui chove bem há meia-hora e o céu está bem negro a S/SO


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2016 às 08:52)

Acabei de chegar à Boavista dos Pinheiros e chove desalmadamente


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 11:25)

Boas,
Por aqui ainda não chove mas pelo radar já não deve demorar, só não entendo tanto alarido dos media já que não vai haver nada de especial.


----------



## Agreste (3 Dez 2016 às 11:38)

pouca chuva pra já em Faro...

a frente está um pouco atrasada.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 11:44)

Muito vento 
A chuva ainda deve vir
T.atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCT (3 Dez 2016 às 12:01)

Agreste disse:


> pouca chuva pra já em Faro...
> 
> a frente está um pouco atrasada.



 Parece que vai passar um pouco ao lado, mais ali para Sagres não é?


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 12:27)

Já começou a chover por Vendas Novas
O vento continua 


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 12:31)

Por aqui também já chove fraco, se é para isto mais valia nem chover, há que apanhar a azeitona.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 12:33)

Boas,
Chove fraco a moderado, esta linha dissipou-se mal chegou aqui a ver se não acontece o mesmo com as outras, até agora o interior sul está a ver navios, esperemos que a tarde seja melhor, pelo menos é o que se prevê.
*0.5mm
*
EDIT: chove com intensidade!


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 12:45)

Chuva forte, até parece que o céu desabou...depois do muito vento, veio chuva forte...o acumulado já vai nos 7 mm
T.atual de 16°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 13:29)

Continua a chuvada
Esta um dia de inverno
Acumulado a subir, 9 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 14:01)

Chuva torrencial 
Esta escuro , a luz diurna hoje é menor
T.estavel nos 16°C
Acumulado de 14 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 14:10)

Já vai nos 20,7 mm..não pará de subir ..um dia invernoso 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 14:11)

Chuviscos e *0.6mm *
Parece que Alentejo (interior) e Algarve ficam com a parte mais enfraquecida da frente


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 14:24)

25 mm

Fotos de agora














A estrada já tem lama e cursos de água ....esta invernal !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2016 às 14:33)

Belo dia de chuva! Quando vem, vem com força, mas tirando isso e o dia estar bastante escuro, não há mais nada a relatar. Nem trovoada, nem nada.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 14:36)

Dia de autêntica chuva forte, dia com menos luz...
T.atual de 15°C
Hr de 98%
Pressão a 1000 hPa
Vento se Sudeste
Acumulado de 28,2 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 15:41)

Continua a chuva, agora moderada. Céu mais escuro
T.atual de 15°C
33,7 mm de acumulado 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:43)

Boas, por aqui, um dia perfeitamente normal. Tanto alarido, que vinha aí muita chuva e até agora, tem chovido mas nada de especial nem extraordinário.  Levo 12 mm acumulados, mas nada de trovoada e o vento nem está por aí além. O sol já brilha.


----------



## aoc36 (3 Dez 2016 às 15:44)

Dia de fiasco.

Sigo com
Chuva 10.5mm
Temp: 17.8°


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 16:15)

Por Vendas novas continua a chuva, embora moderada ora por vezes fraca...
Não me posso queixar dos 36,2 de acumulado até o momento

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 16:20)

joselamego disse:


> Por Vendas novas continua a chuva, embora moderada ora por vezes fraca...
> Não me posso queixar dos 36,2 de acumulado até o momento
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Quem me dera. Sigo com uns míseros *1.4mm*
Agora é que deve vir aí mais chuva, mas nem dos 10mm deve passar. Um evento muito abaixo do esperado nesta região, quando os modelos começaram a cortar na precipitação para aqui ontem vi logo que isto não ia ser nada de jeito. Ainda não é desta que os recursos hídricos recuperam no Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 16:45)

Boa chuvada, finalmente apesar de não encher os cursos de água já é uma boa rega.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 16:47)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa chuvada, finalmente apesar de não encher os cursos de água já é uma boa rega.


Pode ser que agora ao final do dia chova mais por aí ...
Aqui a chuva já está dar tréguas 
Acumulado de 37 mm
Um belo dia de chuva por Vendas Novas....este evento está quase terminado !

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 17:01)

Fim de dia bonito!

[url=https://postimg.org/image/h6e7n86kp/]
	
picture hosting[/URL]


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 17:10)

windchill disse:


> Fim de dia bonito!
> 
> 
> 
> picture hosting




Agora com uma máquina mais a sério (que o momento merece!) 

[url=https://postimg.org/image/43il3ygcp/]
	
image hosting no account[/URL]


----------



## weatherbox (3 Dez 2016 às 17:11)

O ECMWF previa acumulados significativos no fim de semana inteiro no litoral sul mas já se sabe que nunca corre exactamente como o previsto.
Mas ainda não acabou








Andam algumas células potentes no sul, convém andar atento a tornados


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

windchill disse:


> Fim de dia bonito!
> 
> 
> 
> picture hosting





windchill disse:


> Agora com uma máquina mais a sério (que o momento merece!)
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting no account


Tópico errado Já agora, belas fotos!


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

windchill disse:


> Agora com uma máquina mais a sério (que o momento merece!)
> 
> 
> 
> image hosting no account




(como a célula situa-se já na zona Sul, pareceu-me apropriado postar aqui!!)


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 17:13)

windchill disse:


> (como a célula situa-se já na zona Sul, pareceu-me apropriado postar aqui!!)


Ah pronto, pensei que tinha sido engano!


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:13)

Depois da ventania, da chuvada agora a trovoada....a chuva já parou ....

Céu muito escuro e carregado de nuvens velozes...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 17:16)

joralentejano disse:


> Ah pronto, pensei que tinha sido engano!


Foi só para desenjoar um bocadinho!!!


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:20)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 17:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Tópico errado Já agora, belas fotos!


Na verdade não está errado a zona de Setúbal pertence ao sul, só que aqui no forum fica no tópico do litoral centro.


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:21)

Trovoada neste momento por Vendas novas e recomeça a chover

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:23)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 17:27)

Parece estar a formar-se uma linha de instabilidade:


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:28)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:29)

Forte trovoada , está imensa chuva e trovoadas

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:33)

A trovoada no final vídeo 


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:38)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (3 Dez 2016 às 17:39)

joselamego disse:


> A trovoada no final vídeo
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Consigo ver perfeitamente daqui os relâmpagos!!  Brutais!!! Faço ideia aí...


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:41)

Esta brutal , imensa chuva e vento, trovoada, mete medo!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:45)

Passei de 37 mm para 69 mm...em pouco mais de 20 minutos....a chuva foi tanta e trovoada . Medonho!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 17:51)

Fantástico final de dia....o melhor até hoje desde que estou vendas novas.
Já parou chover e trovejar 
Acumulei 69,5 mm
A chuvada foi torrencial à pouco .
Sinto me hoje um rei!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk

Foto tirada , com a pouca luz do céu na esquerda...


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 18:01)

joselamego disse:


> Forte trovoada , está imensa chuva e trovoadas
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Daqui da zona do Seixal consegui ver e fotografar alguns relâmpagos longínquos da trovoada aí para essas zonas!


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 18:03)

windchill disse:


> Daqui da zona do Seixal consegui ver e fotografar alguns relâmpagos longínquos da trovoada aí para essas zonas!


Foi brutal a trovoada e chuva forte...acumulei 69,5 mm
Um sábado fantástico !  Agora tudo mais calmo...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 18:05)

Mais tarde irei criar um tópico com as fotografias obtidas!


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 18:17)

joselamego disse:


> Sinto me hoje um rei!


Só falta a coroa


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 18:27)

Davidmpb disse:


> Só falta a coroa




EHHHHHH!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (3 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

E parece que chegou a vez da margem esquerda do Guadiana! Chove com alguma intensidade em Moura e trovoada em aproximação.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Dez 2016 às 18:33)

weatherbox disse:


> O ECMWF previa acumulados significativos no fim de semana inteiro no litoral sul mas já se sabe que nunca corre exactamente como o previsto.
> Mas ainda não acabou
> 
> 
> ...



O fim de semana ainda não acabou e, ao contrário do resto do país, o Algarve deve ter mais 2 frentes para amanhã, se for como previsto!


----------



## windchill (3 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

Mesmo longe consegui ver e apreciar a trovoada perto de Vendas Novas..... vejam!

[URL="http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-perto-de-vendas-novas-vista-da-amora-seixal.9090/"]Trovoada perto de Vendas Novas (Vista da Amora/Seixal)[/URL]


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 19:20)

windchill disse:


> Mesmo longe consegui ver e apreciar a trovoada perto de Vendas Novas..... vejam!
> 
> Trovoada perto de Vendas Novas (Vista da Amora/Seixal)




Fanstásticas fotos Windcill!
sim, a trovoada esteve por Vendas Novas


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 19:35)

Os modelos metem água sempre. Nem vale a pena, isto não vai passar disto e nem vejo condições para isto mudar, vá lá que as minhas expectativas não eram elevadas e bastava ver aonde está a depressão para saber isso. A depressão não está na posição ideal, o dia 1 de Dezembro existia condições melhores do que as de hoje.

Em 10 situações de chuva forte no Algarve prevista pelos modelos, os modelos falham umas 7 ou 8.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (3 Dez 2016 às 19:43)

Estou a ver que foi um grande dia por Vendas Novas!!! 

Aqui por Évora chuva fraca a moderada, mas sempre constante e certinha, o que é excelente para os nossos campos. Não houve nenhum episódio de chuvada intensa nem nada.


----------



## weatherbox (3 Dez 2016 às 19:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O fim de semana ainda não acabou e, ao contrário do resto do país, o Algarve deve ter mais 2 frentes para amanhã, se for como previsto!



Evolução da depressão é mais ou menos isto, baseado no modelo britânico


----------



## joselamego (3 Dez 2016 às 19:53)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Estou a ver que foi um grande dia por Vendas Novas!!!
> 
> Aqui por Évora chuva fraca a moderada, mas sempre constante e certinha, o que é excelente para os nossos campos. Não houve nenhum episódio de chuvada intensa nem nada.


Foi um dia intenso, teve de tudo, vento, chuva, trovoada, forte! Acumulado de 69,5 mm
Foi um dia em cheio! 
Ainda ouvi sirenes e polícia !
As ruas pareciam rios de lama...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## weatherbox (3 Dez 2016 às 20:03)

Célula intensa a chegar à região de Faro/Olhão


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 20:05)

Trovoada a caminho.  Vamos ver se a célula a sudoeste não passa ao lado, no radar a direcção é Olhão.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Dez 2016 às 20:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, um dia perfeitamente normal. Tanto alarido, que vinha aí muita chuva e até agora, tem chovido mas nada de especial nem extraordinário.  Levo 12 mm acumulados, mas nada de trovoada e o vento nem está por aí além. O sol já brilha.


Aqui também foi um dia normal de chuva, também 12mm por aqui, tanto alarido por isto


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 20:29)

Lá vai ela linda e formosa junto à costa.


----------



## MikeCT (3 Dez 2016 às 20:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Trovoada a caminho.  Vamos ver se a célula a sudoeste não passa ao lado, no radar a direcção é Olhão.



Está mesmo a passar ao lado de Faro com bastantes relâmpagos


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 20:35)

Tem trovoada forte, mas está a passar a sul. Ela deve entrar entre Tavira e VRSA, ou então só em Espanha.


----------



## MikeCT (3 Dez 2016 às 20:53)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tem trovoada forte, mas está a passar a sul. Ela deve entrar entre Tavira e VRSA, ou então só em Espanha.



Chuva no mar não enche barragens...

Amanhã alguns modelos prevêem uns 30 mm ...vamos ver se falham de novo


----------



## Portugal Storms (3 Dez 2016 às 22:07)

Trovoada em Monte Gordo (captado por telemóvel)

Enviado do meu A116 através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 23:06)

Chove bem já à cerca de 15min


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2016 às 23:23)

O dia vai fechar com apenas 12 mm. Um fim de semana em que os modelos previam acumulados entre 60 a 80 mm no litoral algarvio, um verdadeiro fiasco. As células vão todas para Espanha e lá vão descarregando, toda a Andaluzia Ocidental tem acumulados superiores a 20 mm, excepto Ayamonte. 

Amanhã, também não haverá nada de surpreendente, já que a depressão deverá passar junto à costa algarvia e empurrará toda a precipitação para leste, por isso, espera-se um ou outro aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada, mas nada por aí além. 

A única coisa que ninguém falou e ninguém alertou foi para o mar. Neste momento, o Algarve tem cinco barras fechadas (VRSA, Tavira, Faro/Olhão, Albufeira e Alvor), só a barra de Lagos e Portimão é que encontra-se aberta.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Dez 2016 às 23:32)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O dia vai fechar com apenas 12 mm. Um fim de semana em que os modelos previam acumulados entre 60 a 80 mm no litoral algarvio, um verdadeiro fiasco. As células vão todas para Espanha e lá vão descarregando, toda a Andaluzia Ocidental tem acumulados superiores a 20 mm, excepto Ayamonte.
> 
> Amanhã, também não haverá nada de surpreendente, já que a depressão deverá passar junto à costa algarvia e empurrará toda a precipitação para leste, por isso, espera-se um ou outro aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada, mas nada por aí além.
> 
> A única coisa que ninguém falou e ninguém alertou foi para o mar. Neste momento, o Algarve tem cinco barras fechadas (VRSA, Tavira, Faro/Olhão, Albufeira e Alvor), só a barra de Lagos e Portimão é que encontra-se aberta.


No Algarve o fiasco foi maior pois os modelos continuavam a prever bastante chuva mesmo depois de cortarem no Alentejo, mas foi incrível como até à saída das 00z de ontem se previam acumulados superiores a 30mm no Alentejo e depois de ai se foi cortando, entretanto ainda tive a esperança que fosse um dia de bastante chuva mas entretanto o acumulado ainda foi menos do que o previsto. Para o Alentejo e Algarve serem bem beneficiados com estas depressões têm que estar a sudoeste de Sagres, a posição neste evento não foi a mesmo melhor para a zona interior.
Se a quantidade de chuva tivesse sido igual à de vento, a esta hora já estaria tudo a transbordar￼￼￼￼ 
Esperemos que apareçam melhores eventos pois ainda precisamos de muita chuva para a situação se recompor em termos hidrológicos.


----------



## vamm (3 Dez 2016 às 23:45)

Por aqui nada de trovoada e mal choveu desde as 18h. O vento aumentou bastante de intensidade e agora ao chegar a casa (Reliquias) vi muitos flashes a SE daqui, uns atrás dos outros. Pensei que era perto, mas pelo radar está tudo em Espanha


----------



## Bastien (3 Dez 2016 às 23:51)

Efectivamente e tendo em análise, já não os modelos numéricos de previsão , mas sim o "nowcasting" com base nas imagens de satélite e de radar, verificavamos que a região sul não se iria aproximar dos valores de precipitação previstos. Para amanhã,  face ao desenvolvimento actual da depressão, estou em querer que "nuestros hermanos" vão ser os grandes beneficiados. Talvez os avisos do IPMA para Beja e Faro não façam muito sentido....

Enviado do meu GT-I9060 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Dez 2016 às 23:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O dia vai fechar com apenas 12 mm. Um fim de semana em que os modelos previam acumulados entre 60 a 80 mm no litoral algarvio, um verdadeiro fiasco. As células vão todas para Espanha e lá vão descarregando, toda a Andaluzia Ocidental tem acumulados superiores a 20 mm, excepto Ayamonte.
> 
> Amanhã, também não haverá nada de surpreendente, já que a depressão deverá passar junto à costa algarvia e empurrará toda a precipitação para leste, por isso, espera-se um ou outro aguaceiro forte acompanhado de trovoada, mas nada por aí além.
> 
> A única coisa que ninguém falou e ninguém alertou foi para o mar. Neste momento, o Algarve tem cinco barras fechadas (VRSA, Tavira, Faro/Olhão, Albufeira e Alvor), só a barra de Lagos e Portimão é que encontra-se aberta.





joralentejano disse:


> No Algarve o fiasco foi maior pois os modelos continuavam a prever bastante chuva mesmo depois de cortarem no Alentejo, mas foi incrível como até à saída das 00z de ontem se previam acumulados superiores a 30mm no Alentejo e depois de ai se foi cortando, entretanto ainda tive a esperança que fosse um dia de bastante chuva mas entretanto o acumulado ainda foi menos do que o previsto. Para o Alentejo e Algarve serem bem beneficiados com estas depressões têm que estar a sudoeste de Sagres, a posição neste evento não foi a mesmo melhor para a zona interior.
> Se a quantidade de chuva tivesse sido igual à de vento, a esta hora já estaria tudo a transbordar￼￼￼￼
> Esperemos que apareçam melhores eventos pois ainda precisamos de muita chuva para a situação se recompor em termos hidrológicos.


O fim de semana nem sequer acabou e já estão a "matar" o evento. 
Vamos ter mais calma...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2016 às 00:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> O fim de semana nem sequer acabou e já estão a "matar" o evento.
> Vamos ter mais calma...


Pelo menos para aqui, amanhã já não se prevê grande coisa. O dia mais interessante já passou e mesmo assim foi uma desilusão, (falo por mim) tirando um bocado ao final da tarde e à pouco, não foi nada demais tendo em conta o que esteve previsto.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Dez 2016 às 00:23)

Relâmpagos visíveis na praia de São Torpes. As células a Oeste da costa alentejana deverão entrar por terra já perto de Setúbal ou mais a norte .
Para quem quiser ver a festa em primeira fila :
http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/praia-de-sao-torpes/


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2016 às 00:57)

O vento acalmou e já chove moderado


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2016 às 01:22)

Acabei de ouvir um ronco, não sei vindo de onde, pois já há alguns pontos laranja interessantes no radar


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

61,7mm em 3 dias de dezembro... é 60% da média mensal.

falta o dia de hoje e a manhã de amanhã.

vai entrar o anticiclone em força e só atingiremos a média do mês na semana do natal ou nos dias finais do mês.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Dez 2016 às 10:10)

Agreste disse:


> 61,7mm em 3 dias de dezembro... é 60% da média mensal.
> 
> falta o dia de hoje e a manhã de amanhã.
> 
> vai entrar o anticiclone em força e só atingiremos a média do mês na semana do natal ou nos dias finais do mês.



Chove bem agora em Faro, aqui na cidade tenho 75,4mm este mês


----------



## weatherbox (4 Dez 2016 às 10:28)

Tem havido algumas células mais intensas no sul











Com PW em torno dos 20/30mm este tipo de células mais intensas conseguem produzir muita precipitação,20-30mm, num periodo bastante curto, por exemplo 15 minutos, e de forma bastante localizada. Foi o que sucedeu ontem em vendas novas aqui relatado


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2016 às 10:30)

MikeCT disse:


> Chove bem agora em Faro, aqui na cidade tenho 75,4mm este mês



os 61,7mm eram do aeroporto... na cidade tem chovido mais e em santa bárbara-estoi ainda mais tem chovido. 

eram bom que continuasse por mais uma semana mas não vai ser assim.


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2016 às 10:31)

Pelo radar houve um célula intensa ao pé de Tavira.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2016 às 10:43)

Bons dias
Céu nublado 
De madrugada ainda rendeu 1 mm
Vamos ver este domingo como vai ser
T.minima de 13,2 °C
T.atual de 15°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (4 Dez 2016 às 10:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o evento está terminado, para hoje não espero mais nada , a chuva de ontem rendeu 13.3mm, o mês segue com 14mm.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2016 às 11:06)

Noite de chuva ontem, e manhã a começar com chuva hoje também por aqui.

Umas fotos captadas ontem à noite.



 



 

Todas as fotos de ontem aqui.


----------



## windchill (4 Dez 2016 às 11:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Noite de chuva ontem, e manhã a começar com chuva hoje também por aqui.
> 
> Umas fotos captadas ontem à noite.
> 
> ...


Muito boas, como sempre!

Parabéns


----------



## Squirrel (4 Dez 2016 às 12:37)

Bom Dia,
Será que me conseguem confirmar como está a precipitação por Faro e arredores, a existir, claro?
Grato!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Dez 2016 às 13:19)

windchill disse:


> Muito boas, como sempre!
> 
> Parabéns



Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2016 às 13:34)

Boas, por aqui, tem caído alguns aguaceiros e sigo com 12 mm acumulados até ao momento.

No outro lado da fronteira, é sempre a somar e com acumulações significativas.

Huelva - 41.6 mm
Cartaya - 14.8 mm

Agora, a zona de Marbella é mesmo um autêntico dilúvio:

Estepona: 201.6 mm 
Marbella Puerto: 193.0 mm 
Manilva: 158.6 mm
Behavanis: 153.2 mm

Porra, os espanhóis levam com o bolo, a cereja, o recheio.   Valores que adorava ter um dia, por aqui, mas dificilmente irão acontecer. Este evento, desde do dia 1 a beneficiar claramente os espanhóis.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Dez 2016 às 14:12)

Belo dia de chuvinha "à norte", certinha, daquela que não faz capa de jornais mas entra bem nos solos, alimenta as nascentes e não faz estragos...

Compreendo a desilusão de alguns pelo facto dos acumulados não serem maiores, até pela natural atração que os eventos meteorológicos extremos nos provocam (por alguma coisa existe este fórum de "meteoloucos"), mas o Algarve precisa mais de dias como hoje (e os últimos dois) do que trovoadas diluvianas como as que hoje se abateram sobre o litoral mediterrânico espanhol e que, em Málaga, já mataram uma pessoa: http://politica.elpais.com/politica/2016/12/04/actualidad/1480844933_788748.html


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Dez 2016 às 15:10)

Por Moura também tem sido um belo dia de chuva "bem caída"! Nada de intensidades extremas, mas uma chuva bem certinha há já cerca de duas horas! Ouro para os terrenos, sem causar problemas de erosão associados aos regimes mais torrenciais. Pelo radar, este evento está mesmo a chegar ao fim. Felizmente não há estragos a reportar. Pode não ter sido um evento espetacular... e ainda bem! Apesar de todos gostarmos de eventos mais extremos, daquele que nos enchem de adrenalina, temos que admitir que os problemas que os mesmos causam são sempre uma chatice.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (4 Dez 2016 às 16:01)

Bem, está a ser uma tarde de chuva como há muito não via! O facto de a deslocação da mancha de precipitação (aproximadamente SE-NW) ser coincidente com o seu eixo maior, faz com que estejamos a "levar" com muita chuva! Lindo!


----------



## vamm (4 Dez 2016 às 18:53)

Concordo plenamente com vocês. Hoje foi um dia de chuva excelente, sem problemas e com uma chuvinha contínua e sempre certinha. Bem bom para ajudar os terrenos a sair da seca extrema em que se encontram.


----------



## joselamego (4 Dez 2016 às 19:11)

Boas,
Por Vendas novas dia alternado de muito nublado com abertas .....
Quase nada choveu, um dia diferente da tempestade de ontem...
T.maxima de 15,4°C
T.atual de 14,5°C
Acumulado de hoje 2 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

Boas,
Por aqui já chove bem à mais de meia hora, entretanto não é geral, pois a estação do Assumar nem sequer acumula.
O dia começou com sol mas durante a tarde manteve-se nublado.
Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *10,7ºC
*
Tatual: *13,4ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Dez 2016 às 20:12)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com chuva moderada. Nada de especial, vento forte não se viu no fim de semana, chuva forte nem vi nada e trovoada ainda menos, ou seja, um belo fiasco para quem gosta de uma bela chuvada e com trovoada. 

Já lá vão 27 anos, desde do fantástico fabuloso e soberbo Outono de 1989, que saudades das valentes chuvadas desse ano.

Aqui, ficam as imagens da RTP do dia 4 de Dezembro de 1989, para sempre recordar as cheias que fizeram ruir a ponte romana em Tavira.

http://www.rtp.pt/arquivo/index.php?article=4016&tm=32&visual=4

Nunca mais tivemos um Outono desse nível, agora existe mais formas de comunicar e circular informação do que no final da década de 80 e isso parece que existe mais fenómenos extremos, mas o que existe é uma panóplia de tecnologia que faz com que se tenha uma percepção diferente e que existe fenómenos extremos mais frequentes. Só, no ano passado tivemos 1 dia que foi parecido, só 1 dia, já imaginaram se no conjunto de 3 meses tivéssemos o dobro da precipitação anual em Faro como aconteceu em 1989, se um dia vier uma situação idêntica vai haver muitos prejuízos e muita tragédia por esse Algarve fora e a culpa será da natureza ou do Homem que constróí em tudo o lado, tapando e desviando cursos de água.


----------



## Agreste (4 Dez 2016 às 21:05)

o inverno de 1989 terá um período de retorno à volta de 500 anos. Aliás, outono de 1989 porque depois em janeiro-fevereiro-março praticamente não caiu pinga de água.

Faro terminou o ano hidrológico com 1177mm quando o normal são pouco mais de 500.

tudo baixas pressões relativas e muita água precipitável.


----------



## MikeCT (4 Dez 2016 às 23:34)

Em Faro (cidade) vai chovendo qualquer coisita (3mm na ultima hora)

Total do dia vai em 14,0mm


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2016 às 10:18)

Bom dia,
O dia por aqui começou com algum vento mas pouco frio. Hoje havia uma nuvem lenticular por cima da serra mas não consegui fotografar. É raro, mas já não é a primeira vez que vejo esse fenómeno.

Agora céu limpo e vento fraco.
Tatual: *14,7°C 
*


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2016 às 16:33)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 20,9°C
Mínima de 11,6°C
T.atual de 20,5°C
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Hr de 71%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2016 às 17:03)

Agreste disse:


> o inverno de 1989 terá um período de retorno à volta de 500 anos. Aliás, outono de 1989 porque depois em janeiro-fevereiro-março praticamente não caiu pinga de água.
> 
> Faro terminou o ano hidrológico com 1177mm quando o normal são pouco mais de 500.
> 
> tudo baixas pressões relativas e muita água precipitável.



Deve ser 500 anos, a contar do ano hidrológico 1996/97, já que no ano hidrológico 1995/1996, Faro também teve mais de 1000 mm. Aliás, o final da década de 80, teve 3 anos extremamente chuvosos e que agora são quase uma miragem, tal como Dezembro de 1992 com 400 mm numa cut-off na semana do Natal.  Lá se foi o retorno de 500 anos em apenas 6 anos depois.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2016 às 17:49)

*Comparação de acumulados na precipitação (Algarve - Andaluzia)* 
*1 dez - 4 dez:

Algarve:
*
Sagres - 51,6 mm
Aljezur - 71,4 mm
Fóia - 85,6 mm
Faro (Aeroporto) - 77,7 mm
Martimlongo - 73,7 mm (sem dados dia 4/12)
Olhão - 58 mm

*Andaluzia*.

Ayamonte (Província de Huelva) - 57,4 mm
Cartaya (Província de Huelva) - 204,6 mm
Huelva (Ronda Este) - 130 mm
Moguer, El Arenosillo (Província de Huelva) - 127,5 mm
Cádiz - 78,2 mm
Estepona (Província de Málaga) - 332,7 mm
Manilva (Província de Málaga) - 309,6 mm
Marbella Puerto - 293,4 mm

*Fora, os acumulados de hoje*:
Vejer de La Frontera (Cádiz) - 103,9 mm
Manilva - 62,4 mm
Estepona - 28,4 mm
Cádiz. 11,4 mm

Resumindo, os valores não andaram muito distantes das previsões dos modelos, embora no sábado os modelos falharam redondamente no Algarve. Na Andaluzia, os modelos falharam e nenhum modelo previu antecipadamente, o dilúvio que aconteceu ontem na província de Málaga.

A Andaluzia teve mais precipitação do que o Algarve, só Ayamonte e Cádiz aproximou-se mais da precipitação ocorrida no Algarve, no Algarve nem a Fóia superou os 100 mm, só a estação de Martimlongo poderá ter-se aproximado só que ontem teve falha e não há registo de precipitação no dia de ontem. Na Andaluzia, a precipitação superou os 100 mm em quase todas excepto em Ayamonte e Cádiz e depois foi o dilúvio com mais de 300 mm em Estepona e Manilva e Cartaya superou os 200 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2016 às 18:07)

Na serra de Tavira deve ter chovido bem. Vi a noticia no canal CM de alguns problemas na ribeira do Almargem, Rio Seco e em Alcoutim.

Ontem a descer para Sul pelo IC1 vi bastante água nos campos e as ribeiras com bom caudal. Não consegui ver bem o Sado mas parecia que ia bem composto. Ainda nada de especial mas o cenário já está bem diferente mesmo na zona de Ourique. O verde já vem a despontar com muita força e os terrenos com alguma acumulação de água. Apanhei chuva diluviana na zona da Mimosa à passagem daquela última linha de instabilidade. Na serra Algarvia os cursos iam suaves inclusive o Rio Mira mas de certo ainda não tinham respondido à última carga de água, no entanto parece que a linha de instabilidade despejou mais para leste.

A "lagoa" de Tunes já tem alguma água mas muito substancial. Tem de chover mais! O inverno não pode ser seco, assim esperamos...

Hoje já um dia calmo! Já fazia falta Não estamos habituados a tanta humidade


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Dez 2016 às 18:15)

Boas,
Hoje foi um dia primaveril por aqui, temperaturas de Abril.
O mês leva 14mm por aqui, se o mês de Novembro foi bom, este já duvido que seja assim pelo menos para os próximos dias não está prevista precipitação. Pode ser que anime mais na 2ª quinzena...


----------



## Brunomc (5 Dez 2016 às 19:39)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Céu limpo
> Máxima de 20,9°C
> Mínima de 11,6°C
> ...



Tive menos 1ºC que tu na temperatura máxima.

Máxima de 19.8ºC e mínima de 11.1ºC


----------



## joselamego (5 Dez 2016 às 20:22)

Brunomc disse:


> Tive menos 1ºC que tu na temperatura máxima.
> 
> Máxima de 19.8ºC e mínima de 11.1ºC


Agora estão 13,9°C
Sábado foi um dia fantástico de chuva, vento e trovoada 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## aoc36 (5 Dez 2016 às 20:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Na serra de Tavira deve ter chovido bem. Vi a noticia no canal CM de alguns problemas na ribeira do Almargem, Rio Seco e em Alcoutim.
> 
> Ontem a descer para Sul pelo IC1 vi bastante água nos campos e as ribeiras com bom caudal. Não consegui ver bem o Sado mas parecia que ia bem composto. Ainda nada de especial mas o cenário já está bem diferente mesmo na zona de Ourique. O verde já vem a despontar com muita força e os terrenos com alguma acumulação de água. Apanhei chuva diluviana na zona da Mimosa à passagem daquela última linha de instabilidade. Na serra Algarvia os cursos iam suaves inclusive o Rio Mira mas de certo ainda não tinham respondido à última carga de água, no entanto parece que a linha de instabilidade despejou mais para leste.
> 
> ...



Onde fica essa lagoa?


----------



## joralentejano (5 Dez 2016 às 21:17)

Boa Noite,
Algumas fotos das paisagens outonais, tiradas ontem:

























_________________
O dia de hoje foi primaveril, a temperatura é agradável mas não é muito normal para a época, se as temperaturas descem, agora com o tempo anticiclónico devem aparecer aqueles dias de nevoeiro em que o sol nem aparece.
Máx: *18,4ºC*
Min: *9,8ºC
*
Tatual: *12,3ºC*


----------



## trovoadas (5 Dez 2016 às 22:13)

aoc36 disse:


> Onde fica essa lagoa?



Fica ao pé de Tunes. A lagoa é temporária e só aparece em alguns anos quando chove razoavelmente. Pode-se comparar, por exemplo, à lagoa da nave do Barão e do Polje de Minde embora sejam formações distintas.
É bem visível do IC1, por exemplo no sentido Albufeira-Messines, um pouco antes de Tunes.


----------



## vamm (5 Dez 2016 às 23:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Ontem a descer para Sul pelo IC1 vi bastante água nos campos e as ribeiras com bom caudal. Não consegui ver bem o Sado mas parecia que ia bem composto. Ainda nada de especial mas o cenário já está bem diferente mesmo na zona de Ourique. O verde já vem a despontar com muita força e os terrenos com alguma acumulação de água.


Desculpa citar, mas não viste bem o Sado em que zona? Quem vê o Sado em Alcácer não diz que é o mesmo que nasce ali ao pé de Ourique. Lá ele vai sempre bem recheado!
Estas chuvas ajudaram a que ele não fosse uma simples vala seca antes de chegar à barragem, mesmo assim a Monte da Rocha fechou Novembro a 13,9%. Não sei como pensam meter mais 10 aldeias a consumir de lá até 2019, ou acabam com a rega no verão ou arranjam melhores soluções.

Quanto ao dia de hoje, um bom solinho que ajudou a secar a roupa  ainda assim ficou muito nublado algumas vezes, mas até foi um dia muito agradável em comparação aos que passaram.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Dez 2016 às 23:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu parcialmente nublado e primaveril.

Máxima: 21.6ºC
mínima: 15.8ºC
actual: 16.3ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2016 às 10:38)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo
T.minina de 8,9°C
T.atual de 14,1°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Hr de 90%
Vento de Este

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (6 Dez 2016 às 11:41)

joselamego disse:


> Bons dias,
> Céu limpo
> T.minina de 8,9°C
> T.atual de 14,1°C
> ...



Eu tive mínima de 8.7ºC e agora sigo com 17.5ºC e céu limpo, hoje deve ir aos 21ºC


----------



## trovoadas (6 Dez 2016 às 11:53)

vamm disse:


> Desculpa citar, mas não viste bem o Sado em que zona? Quem vê o Sado em Alcácer não diz que é o mesmo que nasce ali ao pé de Ourique. Lá ele vai sempre bem recheado!
> Estas chuvas ajudaram a que ele não fosse uma simples vala seca antes de chegar à barragem, mesmo assim a Monte da Rocha fechou Novembro a 13,9%. Não sei como pensam meter mais 10 aldeias a consumir de lá até 2019, ou acabam com a rega no verão ou arranjam melhores soluções.
> 
> Quanto ao dia de hoje, um bom solinho que ajudou a secar a roupa  ainda assim ficou muito nublado algumas vezes, mas até foi um dia muito agradável em comparação aos que passaram.


Ao pé de Alcácer nunca passo muito cartão. Quem vê o rio ali, tem sempre água pois já faz parte do estuário. Eu vi nas Ermidas do Sado quando cruza o IC1. O afluente ao pé de Azinheira de Barros também levava muita água!
É claro que estas chuvas ainda são a gota no Oceano. Não é com precipitação na média ou lá perto que se compensa os inúmeros meses secos que tivemos


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2016 às 11:56)

Brunomc disse:


> Eu tive mínima de 8.7ºC e agora sigo com 17.5ºC e céu limpo, hoje deve ir aos 21ºC


Boas,
Sigo com 17,7°C
Penso que não deverá chegar aos 21°C, mas ficará pelos 19 ou 20...

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2016 às 12:01)

Boas,
Mínima de *4,8°C*

Agora o dia segue novamente primaveril, e tao depressa não deve passar disto. É mais uma repetição do ano passado, apesar do frio não fazer grande falta pelo menos que chova, agora se não chove é que já é mais grave.
Tatual: *17,8°C *


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2016 às 12:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mínima de *4,8°C*
> 
> Agora o dia segue novamente primaveril, e tao depressa não deve passar disto. É mais uma repetição do ano passado, apesar do frio não fazer grande falta pelo menos que chova, agora se não chove é que já é mais grave.
> Tatual: *17,8°C *


Calma Joralentejano! Antes do natal o tempo vai mudar....o anticiclone vai enfraquecer daqui alguns dias/semanas ....

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Dez 2016 às 19:41)

Boas,
Céu estrelado 
T.maxima de 21,2°C (afinal ainda chegou aos vinte e um)
T.minima de 8,9°C
T.atual de 13,6C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2016 às 20:04)

Boas,
Por aqui, os casacos são apenas necessários de manhã...
Máx: *19,6ºC*
Min:* 4,8ºC 
*
Tatual: *9,1ºC *


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2016 às 21:21)

trovoadas disse:


> Ao pé de Alcácer nunca passo muito cartão. Quem vê o rio ali, tem sempre água pois já faz parte do estuário. Eu vi nas Ermidas do Sado quando cruza o IC1. O afluente ao pé de Azinheira de Barros também levava muita água!
> É claro que estas chuvas ainda são a gota no Oceano. Não é com precipitação na média ou lá perto que se compensa os inúmeros meses secos que tivemos



Aliás, com o sol que fez hoje, metade já desapareceu, hoje fui a VRSA e passei por São Brás de Alportel e não vejo água nenhuma nos terrenos, se agora estamos 2 semanas sem chuva, volta tudo ao mesmo. 

Hoje, foi um dia primaveril, estamos em Dezembro ou será que estamos em Março, mais parece ser Março do que Dezembro.  Está é uma humidade dos diabos, parou a chuva mas a humidade continua.

Máxima: 20.6ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (6 Dez 2016 às 21:36)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aliás, com o sol que fez hoje, metade já desapareceu, hoje fui a VRSA e passei por São Brás de Alportel e não vejo água nenhuma nos terrenos, se agora estamos 2 semanas sem chuva, volta tudo ao mesmo.


Está tudo igual, aqui no Alto Alentejo, em alguns locais onde havia bastante água, com estas temperaturas e o vento de leste a água está a desaparecer num instante. As coisas não se recompõe com 2/3 dias de chuva. Com a continuação disto, em 1 semana fica tudo quase sem água novamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (6 Dez 2016 às 21:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Está tudo igual, aqui no Alto Alentejo, em alguns locais onde havia bastante água, com estas temperaturas e o vento de leste a água está a desaparecer num instante. As coisas não se recompõe com 2/3 dias de chuva. Com a continuação disto, em 1 semana fica tudo quase sem água novamente.


Não é preciso fazer nenhum drama ainda, o outono acabou por não ser tão seco como se esperava, Setembro foi seco, Outubro normal e Novembro um pouco acima.


----------



## joselamego (7 Dez 2016 às 10:10)

Bons dias, 
Céu com nuvens altas
T.minima de 10,1°C
T..atual de 12°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (7 Dez 2016 às 11:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não é preciso fazer nenhum drama ainda, o outono acabou por não ser tão seco como se esperava, Setembro foi seco, Outubro normal e Novembro um pouco acima.



Outubro foi igualmente seco, Novembro acima nalguns locais!


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Dez 2016 às 11:22)

miguel disse:


> Outubro foi igualmente seco, Novembro acima nalguns locais!


Eu referi-me somente aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2016 às 11:32)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não é preciso fazer nenhum drama ainda, o outono acabou por não ser tão seco como se esperava, Setembro foi seco, Outubro normal e Novembro um pouco acima.


Outubro apesar dos 28mm que registei não ter sido o total, também foi seco aqui, alias penso que foi assim em todo o lado, novembro foi normal graças ao final do mês, pois esteve em risco de ser extremamente seco mas também não foi acima.
Resumindo o outono foi seco, esperemos que o inverno não vá pelo o mesmo caminho. Não é nenhum drama, apenas não convinha ser assim, por exemplo os recursos hídricos em alguns locais já não estão preparados para outra seca...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Dez 2016 às 15:30)

Boas,
Bonito nascer do sol hoje, consegui tirar uma foto mas nesta altura já não havia tantas cores como quando tinha acabado de nascer...





Máx: *17,3ºC *
Min: *3,9ºC* 

Agora o céu continua com nuvens altas e tem sido assim o dia todo, umas vezes mais nublado que outras, vento fraco de leste.~
Tatual: *17,1ºC *


----------



## vamm (8 Dez 2016 às 12:12)

Está um dia bem mais fresco hoje  comparando com os últimos dois dias, já se precisa de um agasalho quentinho.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

Boas, dia com nuvens altas
Algum vento
T.atual de 16,8°C
T.minima de 9,7°C
Pressão a 1027 hPa
Hr de 68%
Vento de Sudeste 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (8 Dez 2016 às 18:42)

Boa Noite,
Bonito final do dia:




_______________
O dia começou com uma bela carga de orvalho, o sol apenas apareceu ao início do dia, vento moderado sempre presente,  hoje não esteve calor nenhum.
Máx: *13,8ºC *
Min: *4,1ºC*

Agora estão *10,5ºC* com algum vento.


----------



## Agreste (8 Dez 2016 às 19:20)

vendaval de levante no algarve... nebulosidade média, tarde de céu encoberto.


----------



## joselamego (8 Dez 2016 às 19:36)

Boas,
o Dia esteve sempre coberto por nuvens altas
Esteve menos calor do que os dias anteriores
A máxima foi de 17ºC
T.atual de 12,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Dez 2016 às 20:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de vento forte de leste com rajadas e sem sol.

Máxima: 18.3ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC


----------



## AnDré (9 Dez 2016 às 10:20)

Vendaval nas serras algarvias.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Dez 2016 às 10:45)

AnDré disse:


> Vendaval nas serras algarvias.




Valores impressionantes!
Ontem a velocidade media foi de *61,6 km/h*, valores pouco comuns.


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2016 às 14:42)

Céu limpo
T.minima de 8,7°C
T.atual de 19,3°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (9 Dez 2016 às 21:16)

Boas,
Mais um dia fresco de manhã, mas que durante a tarde aquece sempre bem, parece que para a semana já desce para temperaturas mais normais da época.
Máx: *17,1ºC *
Min: *5,8ºC *

Agora vento nulo e estão *6,7ºC *


----------



## joselamego (9 Dez 2016 às 21:20)

Boas,
Dia com céu limpo
Máxima de 19,8°C
Mínima de 8,7°C
T.atual de 13°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (11 Dez 2016 às 23:49)

Boas,
Bem, estes dias monótonos têm feito com que o fórum esteja quase parado mas quarta-feira já deve animar um pouco.
Por aqui os dias têm sido primaveris mas durante a noite está bastante frio.
Dados de hoje:
Máx: *18,8°C*
Min: *3,7°C *
Neste momento sigo com *4,4°C *


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2016 às 07:39)

Bons dias, 
Céu limpo e o sol a nascer 
T.minina de 7°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa
Hr de 98%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Dias Miguel (12 Dez 2016 às 09:51)

Bom dia

Manhã solarenga com grandes diferenças de temperatura entre Portalegre e Arronches. Ás 8h no centro da cidade deveriam estar uns 10 ºC/11 ºC, mas no caminho para Arronches, o termómetro do carro chegou aos 4 ºC, com nevoeiro em alguns locais e alguma geada.
Esperemos pelos próximos dias e pelas mudanças prometidas pela previsão. Palpita-me que as temperaturas irão descer para valores mais normais, pois ontem a temperatura ao sol era primaveril e à sombra deixava a sensação que o Inverno estava mesmo ali, ao virar da esquina.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2016 às 12:01)

Bom dia,
Início de dia com geada e nevoeiro nos vales.
Mínima de *1,2°C* 

Agora por Portalegre, céu limpo e vento nulo, temperatura a rondar os 14/15°C segundo as estações da cidade.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Dez 2016 às 17:06)

Fui dar uma voltinha ao Caldeirão ontem à tarde: Barranco do Velho-Cachopo-Alcaria do Cume-Tavira. Excelente tarde com vento fraco e temperatura agradável. Algumas nuvens nos topos do Cadeirão. As vistas são espectaculares tirando o facto da floresta estar muito degradada. Não vi nenhum sítio com floresta em bom estado, está tudo em declínio!  Apenas as plantações de pinheiro Manso, o pinheiro bravo e os eucaliptos subsistem sem problemas mas tendo em conta que grande parte de área era de montado agora é só clareiras e mato (estevas, urzes,etc ) a nascer com força. Eu diria mesmo deserto! As zonas mais altas que tinham os montados mais saudáveis e praticamente sem sintomas estão neste momento quase dizimadas. Os incêndios acabaram com o resto!
Ponto positivo para os cursos de água que vão bem abastecidos e notam-se bem os rasgos da água. Choveu bem em toda essa zona! Odeleite ia com bom caudal

Ao final do dia tive direito a um magnifico pôr do sol visto desde Alcaria do Cume. Tirei algumas fotos mas não ficaram nada de jeito...

Hoje parece que foi um dia muito semelhante ao de ontem. Monotonia antes da chuva de Quarta que vamos ver se rende algo por aqui.


----------



## joselamego (12 Dez 2016 às 22:39)

Boas,
Dia de sol
T.máxima de 19,8°C
T.minima de 8,1°C
T.atual de 9,7°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Dez 2016 às 23:27)

Boas,
Máx: *17,1°C *
Min: *1,2°C*

Neste momento sigo com *3,9°C* e algum nevoeiro disperso, mas não está a impedir a temperatura de descer bem.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2016 às 09:17)

Boas,
Os últimos dias têm sido primaveris por aqui, muito orvalho de manhã e neblina em alguns locais.
Hoje a temperatura já desceu para valores mais normais para a época e amanhã espero alguma chuva.


----------



## Dias Miguel (13 Dez 2016 às 10:44)

Bom dia

Conforme o @Davidmpb comentou, a manhã em Portalegre já esteve mais em consonância com a altura do ano, apesar das temperaturas serem bem superiores comparando com Arronches.
Hoje na viagem passei de céu parcialmente limpo a nevoeiro cerrado perto de Arronches, passando por zonas com geada (com maior incidência junto aos cursos de água) e bancos de nevoeiro mais ou menos intensos. A temperatura no termómetro do carro baixou para os 2 ºC, mas acredito que estaria bem próximo dos 0 ºC nalgumas zonas de geada mais intensa
Agora em Arronches, o céu continua encoberto por causa do nevoeiro com uma sensação térmica bem fresca.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Dez 2016 às 17:45)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Dia de sol
> T.máxima de 19,8°C
> T.minima de 8,1°C
> ...



Eu ontem tive máxima de 17.7ºC e mínima de 7.6ºC.
Hoje não sei o que se passa, estava à espera de 5 ou 6ºC e tive uns 8.8ºC de mínima e a máxima foi aos 18.0ºC, não sei se foi pela radiação difusa das nuvens no meu sensor porque não tem RS.
Em Pegões penso que não passou dos 16ºC...


----------



## joselamego (13 Dez 2016 às 17:50)

Brunomc disse:


> Eu ontem tive máxima de 17.7ºC e mínima de 7.6ºC.
> Hoje não sei o que se passa, estava à espera de 5 ou 6ºC e tive uns 8.8ºC de mínima e a máxima foi aos 18.0ºC, não sei se foi pela radiação difusa das nuvens no meu sensor porque não tem RS.
> Em Pegões penso que não passou dos 16ºC...


Boas,
Hoje tive t.maxima de 18,3°C
T.minima de 8,1°C
Tb estava a contar com menos t.minima
T.atual de 13,2°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (13 Dez 2016 às 18:22)

joselamego disse:


> Boas,
> Hoje tive t.maxima de 18,3°C
> T.minima de 8,1°C
> Tb estava a contar com menos t.minima
> ...



Afinal o sensor está bom e não foi da radiação difusa..


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2016 às 19:33)

Boas,
O dia por aqui começou bastante frio e com muito nevoeiro, a mínima não foi tão baixa como ontem mas a sensação era mais baixa como é normal, o orvalho era tanto que mais parecia que estava a chover, até os telhados pingavam. A caminho de Portalegre por volta das 7:40h, a cerca de 4/5km da vila o nevoeiro desapareceu por completo, outro mundo 
Segundo me disseram o sol ainda espreitou um pouco durante a tarde mais foi de pouca dura, a máxima pouco subiu.
Max: *11,2°C*
Min:* 2,2°C* (registada antes do nevoeiro ficar mais denso a meio da madrugada).

Sai de portalegre por volta das 18h sem nevoeiro, 2km antes de chegar a Arronches ficou tudo cerrado de um momento para o outro, estão *7,3°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2016 às 21:24)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> O dia por aqui começou bastante frio e com muito nevoeiro, a mínima não foi tão baixa como ontem mas a sensação era mais baixa como é normal, o orvalho era tanto que mais parecia que estava a chover, até os telhados pingavam. A caminho de Portalegre por volta das 7:40h, a cerca de 4/5km da vila o nevoeiro desapareceu por completo, outro mundo
> Segundo me disseram o sol ainda espreitou um pouco durante a tarde mais foi de pouca dura, a máxima pouco subiu.
> Max: *11,2°C*
> ...


Hoje tiveste uma temperatura máxima mais baixa do que eu, tive 12ºc de máxima, algo pouco comum.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Dez 2016 às 21:29)

Davidmpb disse:


> Hoje tiveste uma temperatura máxima mais baixa do que eu, tive 12ºc de máxima, algo pouco comum.


Nestes dias de nevoeiro é normal...a serra funciona como um escudo, aqui pode estar uma semana sem aparecer o sol, enquanto que ai é difícil e têm sorte, estes dias para secar a roupa são uma carga de trabalhos


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2016 às 21:45)

joralentejano disse:


> Nestes dias de nevoeiro é normal...a serra funciona como um escudo, aqui pode estar uma semana sem aparecer o sol, enquanto que ai é difícil e têm sorte, estes dias para secar a roupa são uma carga de trabalhos


São situações que por vezes acontecem, amanhã já deverá haver nevoeiro por aqui pois vai chover,  sempre que chove nestes meses mais frios há quase sempre nevoeiro.


----------



## Agreste (13 Dez 2016 às 22:10)

está tanta humidade que às 20:00 parece que choveu...

vamos ter borrasca ou seja amanhã chove mais do que os modelos estão a prever.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Dez 2016 às 22:23)

O nevoeiro ainda chegou mais cedo do que esperava, já se instalou... vamos ver quanto chove manhã, o mês vai muito seco apenas ainda 14mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Dez 2016 às 22:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de algum nevoeiro e muita humidade. A máxima foi baixa e em Tavira ainda foi mais baixa.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC

Em Tavira, a máxima não foi além dos 14.9ºC.


----------



## vamm (13 Dez 2016 às 23:53)

Pelas 19h ja havia muito orvalho nas estradas. Por volta das 21h estava imenso frio, até havia um halo em volta da lua, neste momento o céu está nublado, não faz tanto frio e já faz um ventinho  ela aí vem! Já prometia o nevoeiro dos ultimos dias.


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2016 às 08:31)

Bela chuva! 
Veio mais cedo do que esperava. Sempre a cair certinha e pesada, nada de abusos e já tinha saudades de a ouvir


----------



## ecobcg (14 Dez 2016 às 08:45)

Bom dia.

Caiu bem por aqui também... Acumulados de 12mm em Carvoeiro e 11,6mm no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2016 às 09:07)

Bom dia,
Alguma chuva e nevoeiro neste inicio de dia


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2016 às 09:42)

Bons dias,
Depois da chuva moderada, com algum vento
acumulei 11.5 mm
temperatura mínima de 11,4ºC
T.atual de 12,3ºC
Neste momento céu com algumas abertas


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

Boas,
Choveu bem ao inicio da manhã, mas acho que a minha zona ficou com a parte mais enfraquecida da frente ￼
E no Assumar ainda choveu menos que aqui ou o pluviômetro tem algum problema  *4mm *apenas, muito abaixo do esperado.

Agora céu com muitas nuvens, parecem vir alguns aguaceiros, veremos.
O mes segue extremamente seco, esta estação segue apenas com *11.1mm *


----------



## Davidmpb (14 Dez 2016 às 17:47)

A frente rendeu por aqui 14.6mm.
Não percebi porque é que o IPMA colocou o distrito de Portalegre em aviso amarelo para amanhã, vendo os modelos será uma chuva perfeitamente normal, mas posso ser eu que estou a ver mal...


----------



## joselamego (14 Dez 2016 às 19:25)

Boas,
Durante a tarde boas abertas de sol.
T.máxima de 15,8°C
T.minima de 11,4°C
T.atual de 10,9°C
Pressão a 1022 hPa
Hr de 89%
Vento de Noroeste
Acumulado de hoje de 11,5 mm


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (14 Dez 2016 às 19:40)

Boas,
Dia já digno para a época, frio e com alguma chuva.
Máx: *13,1ºC*
Acumulado *5.2mm*

Agora estão *6,4ºC* que é a mínima do dia, até ao momento. Vento fraco.


----------



## MikeCT (14 Dez 2016 às 20:25)

Em Faro (cidade) o acumulado desta manhã foi de 9,2mm.
Temp max de 17,7º C


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Dez 2016 às 21:58)

Boas, por aqui, chuva de manhã e sol à tarde.

Máxima: 16.2ºC
mínima: 10.9ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 11:42)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu com sol e céu limpo....Neste momento está nublado. 
T.minima de 7,1°C
T.atual de 11°C
Pressão a 1024 hPa 
Hr de 87%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2016 às 11:55)

Boas,
O dia começou com sol mas neste momento já está muito nublado.
T.atual: 8ºc.
A chuva só deverá cair lá para a noite.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 14:31)

Céu muito nublado
T.atual de 14°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 20:13)

Chuva moderada : rain
Acumulado até momento de 5,7 mm
T.atual de 11,9°C
T.máxima de 14,5°C


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 20:28)

Chuva forte neste momento
8.0 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 20:34)

Ouve- se trovoada por vendas novas ....iuuupiii

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2016 às 20:36)

Boas,
Chove moderadamente 
*1.2mm*


----------



## talingas (15 Dez 2016 às 20:40)

Vai chovendo com 7,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 20:45)

Chuva forte
9.0 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 20:49)

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (15 Dez 2016 às 20:50)

joselamego disse:


> Ouve- se trovoada por vendas novas ....iuuupiii
> 
> Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


Consegui avistar 2 flashes longínquos aí para essa zona!!


----------



## joselamego (15 Dez 2016 às 21:05)

Chuva a diminuir 
Acumulado hoje já maior do que ontem, 16,2 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2016 às 21:36)

Desde as 19h que chove a bom chover e tocada a vento  uma noite bem boa para desfrutar da lareira eheh


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2016 às 21:40)

Chove bem, á quase 2 horas


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2016 às 21:49)

Parte mais intensa da frente a passar agora, bela chuvada


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2016 às 22:01)

Chove torrencialmente e não pára 
*10.2mm*


----------



## trepkos (15 Dez 2016 às 22:29)

Chuva torrencial batida a vento na capital Alentejana.

Assim dá gosto.


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Dez 2016 às 23:29)

Chove bem.
*18mm*


----------



## joralentejano (15 Dez 2016 às 23:32)

Continua a chover bem mas já deve parar em breve *15mm* acumulados, nada mau, não esperava tanto.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2016 às 00:10)

Ahahah  eu aqui a achar que o avião fazia muito barulho, no fim... eles já roncam lá fora e neste momento nem chuva nem vento. A ver vamos o que esta madrugada traz


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2016 às 00:13)

não chegou a 5mm... e já foi embora.


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2016 às 00:19)

Há um ponto vermelho a N de Odemira, bem aqui ao lado. Já chove e os roncos são bem mais audíveis


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2016 às 00:41)

De um momento para o outro começou a chover muito, com certeza era granizo, porque ouvi cairem muitas pedras no forro do tecto. E os trovoes continuam, mas bastante espaçados e intensos.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2016 às 01:03)

O dia de ontem terminou com *15.9mm*
Agora não chove mas está bastante frio sigo com *6,4°C *e vento fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2016 às 01:13)

Nem dei pela frente aqui por Faro! Foi tão mas tão rápida que nem sei se durou 5 min. No pós frontal também pouco deve chegar aqui e fecha a loja por mais uns tempos. Para já tudo aponta para um Natal monótono como de resto tem sido normal nos últimos anos.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2016 às 07:49)

Bons dias,
Chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã , rendeu 4,7 mm
Total de ontem e hoje ( 21,7 mm)...Melhor do que estava previsto
Neste momento não chove
T.atual de 7,6°C, que é a mínima do dia 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (16 Dez 2016 às 09:21)

Bom dia 
Neste momento está a descarregar bem por Reliquias. Pingas gradas e a cair bem certinha


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia,
Neste momento cai um aguaceiro com *5.6ºc,* aliado ao vento forte causa uma sensação térmica baixa.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2016 às 11:30)

31,3mm em Aljezur...
6,3mm em Faro...

frentes de noroeste não deixam chuva no litoral sul.


----------



## AMFC (16 Dez 2016 às 11:48)

A região de Sagres este outono está a levar uma rega a sério, parece um íman.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2016 às 12:00)

Faro já superou a média mensal... mas 80% aconteceu até ao dia 5.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Dez 2016 às 13:03)

Estive a consultar os dados atmosféricos da estação da Foía e tem estado bem agreste por lá.

Temperatura abaixo dos 5ºC desde as 04h e vento médio na ordem dos 50-60km/h 

A rajada de vento máxima de ontem (9h 15/12  9h 16/12) foi de *90,4km/h*, a mais intensa do país.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2016 às 13:17)

Boas,
Por aqui os aguaceiros renderam *1.8mm *
O dia segue bastante frio, estão neste momento *8,8ºC* com vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## talingas (16 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

Vento moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 40 a 50km/h. 6,3°C.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Dez 2016 às 13:53)

Agreste disse:


> Faro já superou a média mensal... mas 80% aconteceu até ao dia 5.


Graças aos bons arranques no Outono que diga-se de passagem são cada vez mais tardios. O ano passado começou tarde e acabou cedo logo dia 1 de Novembro. Este ano se calhar foi sorte daí ter durado até 5 de Dezembro. A diferença entre um super Novembro como já tivemos alguns e um Dezembro seco foi só no "timing".
Vamos ver como se comporta o Inverno que para já não vejo nada!

O pós-frontal por aqui foi praticamente inexistente. Antigamente havia muitos principalmente em Dezembro/Janeiro agora  praticamente não existem ou não chegam cá. No barlavento parece que ainda entraram umas boas células.
Vai ser uma boa semana de Natal como céu limpo e temperatura amena e pode ser que chova ou pingue algo na véspera e no dia de Natal.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Dez 2016 às 14:46)

Boas,
*6ªc*, vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Agreste (16 Dez 2016 às 16:48)

a frente rendeu 9,6mm e sobretudo os aguaceiros renderam 32,7mm de chuva em Aljezur.

em Faro a frente rendeu 5,9mm e os aguaceiros, 0,4mm.


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2016 às 17:25)

Dia ventoso
T.máxima de 12,5°C
Dia frio: cold 
T.atual de 11,7°C
Pressão a 1019 hPa
Vento de norte
Hr de 99%
Acumulado de 22 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Dez 2016 às 20:55)

Boas, por aqui, está um frio do caraças. Maldito vento de nordeste, que hoje tem soprado forte todo o dia.  

Máxima: 13.2ºC
mínima: 9.4ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Dez 2016 às 23:12)

Boas,
Dia bastante frio, a máxima nem chegou aos 10ºC 
Máx: *9,5ºC *
Min: *5,9ºC 
*
Agora sigo com *6,8ºC* e vento fraco. 
O mês segue apenas com *30mm*, mais de metade foram registados ontem. Ainda precisa de chover muito, este é um dos meses em que a média supera os 100mm.

Terça estão previstas mínimas bastante baixas (0/1ºC) como é normal na realidade aqui é inferior, finalmente o inverno chegou


----------



## joselamego (16 Dez 2016 às 23:38)

Boas,
Céu limpo.
t.atual de 7,7°C
Acumulado dos dias 15 e 16 , de 36,2 mm

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2016 às 13:43)

Bons dias,
Céu parcialmente nublado 
T.minima de 6,3°C
T.atual de 14,8°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Dez 2016 às 20:09)

Boas,
T.máxima de 16,5°C
T.minima de 6,3°C
T.atual de 12,8°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Dez 2016 às 04:23)

Rajada de 61,1 km/h neste momento. Vento forte de NE. 11,8ºC.

Edit 4:48: 67 km/h.


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2016 às 10:45)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rajada de 61,1 km/h neste momento. Vento forte de NE. 11,8ºC.
> 
> Edit 4:48: 67 km/h.


Esta madrugada e a anterior foram ventosas, alguns ramos partidos, acho que se tinha justificado um aviso amarelo...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Dez 2016 às 13:42)

Boas,
Ventania de leste durante a noite, aliás tem sido assim nos últimos dois dias, o quintal está sempre de pantanas de manhã.

Agora vento moderado com algumas rajadas mas já não tão intenso.
Tatual: *13,6°C *


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2016 às 14:08)

Boas,
Muito vento por aqui
T.minima de 8,7°C
T.atual de 15,8°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Dez 2016 às 18:18)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 11,6°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 01:11)

Boas,
Máx:* 14,1ºC *
Min: *7,1ºC*

O vento continua a impedir a inversão por aqui, segundo as previsões na próxima madrugada a temperatura irá baixar bem, tudo dependerá do vento, veremos. 
Sigo neste momento com vento fraco a moderado de NE e estão *9,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2016 às 01:20)

Boas, neste momento estão 7,5°C por Vendas Novas


Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2016 às 08:07)

Bom dia
T.minima de 4,8°C
T.atual de 5°C
Está  fresquinho!!!

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 14:02)

Boas,
A ausência de vento faz sempre uma grande diferença, mal o vento acalmou durante a noite, a temperatura começou logo a descer bem.
Mínima foi de* 3,5ºC 
*
Agora estão *13,8ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Dez 2016 às 14:15)

Boas,
céu limpo e vento moderado.
t.actual:* 11ºc.*
Parece que vai ser mais um Natal com tempo seco e sem grande frio.


----------



## vamm (19 Dez 2016 às 14:16)

Estava um certo frio esta manhã  e a geada era grande, porque eram 9h30 e ainda haviam muitos sitios branquinhos.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 16:58)

Boas,
Máxima: *14,4°C 
*
Agora vento nulo e a temperatura desce a pique, hoje promete 
Tatual: *9,2°C *


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2016 às 17:12)

Boas,
T.máxima de 15,4°C
T.mínima de 4,8°C
T.atual de 13,2°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2016 às 19:27)

*3,6ºC *
sai do local de forte inversão à pouco já com 0ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Dez 2016 às 19:42)

Por Vendas Novas temperatura já nos 7,6°C
A mínima prevista é de 2°C, vamos ver se chega ! 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Dez 2016 às 23:13)

6,5ºC, vento fraco. Inversão térmica entre aqui e o centro da cidade, e é a mínima do dia.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2016 às 00:24)

A mínima de ontem já acabou por ser negativa, *-0,3ºC *
Agora estão *-0,6ºC *
Gostaria de bater o recorde de mínima do ano (-1,8ºC) antes do final do ano, pois este valor é muito fraquinho tendo em conta o que já vi noutros anos, comecei logo a fazer registos no ano mais fraquinho no que toca ao frio 
No forte local de inversão já deve ir nos -3ºC ou até menos infelizmente não pude colocar lá um termómetro porque amanhã vou para Lisboa. Mas ainda haverá mais possibilidades, o inverno ainda nem começou


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2016 às 04:52)

Por aqui tenho agora na estação do telhado, 6,2ºC e mais abaixo, a dois metros do solo e abrigado, marca 4,8ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2016 às 05:00)

Algumas temperaturas bem interessantes às 4 UTC.

Portel (Oriola) com *-1,9ºC *e Coruche com *-0,3ºC*. 1ºC na estação amadora de Nisa.


----------



## talingas (20 Dez 2016 às 05:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> Algumas temperaturas bem interessantes às 4 UTC.
> 
> Portel (Oriola) com *-1,9ºC *e Coruche com *-0,3ºC*. 1ºC na estação amadora de Nisa.


 
Engraçado também, embora não seja em Portugal, mas Valência de Alcântara aqui ao nosso lado, com -1,6ºC...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2016 às 07:58)

Bom dia 
Potente geada, campos totalmente brancos, parece que nevou. Até as poças de água congelaram ￼
Mínima de* -3,1°C *
Aqui está um novo recorde, e era isto que acontecia em anos sem chuva mas bem frios. 
*
*


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2016 às 08:04)

Bom dia,
A mínima mais baixa desde que estou em Vendas Novas
2°C : Cold 
O sol acabou nascer à pouco 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brunomc (20 Dez 2016 às 12:34)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia,
> A mínima mais baixa desde que estou em Vendas Novas
> 2°C : Cold
> O sol acabou nascer à pouco
> ...


Tive mínima de 2.1ºC por volta das 6h40...


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2016 às 13:47)

Boas,
Temperatura atual de 12,8°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2016 às 18:31)

Boas,
T.atual de 10,4°C
A mínima prevista para esta noite é de 4°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2016 às 20:35)

T.atual de 7,5°C
Pressão a 1025 hPa
Hr de 98%

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Dez 2016 às 22:48)

Boas, por aqui, a noite foi fresquinha.

Máxima: 16.7ºC
mínima: 4.9ºC

O ano está feito e até aos Reis não choverá por aqui. Amanhã começa o Inverno e como é tradição, por aqui, nos últimos anos, o Inverno tem cara de seco, quando chegar a Primavera talvez chova mais alguma pinguinha.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Bom dia,
Ontem finalmente observei  alguma geada.
Hoje o dia para variar segue com sol e vento fraco.
Pelo menos até ao fim do ano não cai mais uma gota de água.


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2016 às 09:57)

Bom dia, 
T.mínima de 3,8°C
T.atual de 6°C
Céu limpo 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Dez 2016 às 12:18)

Aqui ficam alguns registos da geada de ontem:













Esta foi num terreno a 3 Kms da minha casa:


----------



## Rachie (21 Dez 2016 às 18:50)

Que saudades de uma geada dessas. Aqui perto do rio (Almada) não há disso


----------



## joselamego (21 Dez 2016 às 21:20)

Boas,
Primeiro dia de inverno com sol
T.mínima de 3,8°C
T.máxima de 16°C
T.atual de 8°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Dez 2016 às 22:17)

Boas, por aqui, chegou o "Verão", ai perdão, o Inverno. Com o sol que está e que está previsto para os próximos dias, até nos próximos dias, a temperatura poderá chegar aos 20ºC, aonde andas Inverno 

Mas, tenham calma, já pensaram que daqui a 6 meses, temos o dia mais longo do ano, temperaturas de 30ºC e as famosas noites tropicais, que saudades duma bela noite tropical. 

Como a monotonia é rainha todos os anos, no Inverno e pelo andar da carruagem será mais para o seco, claro se existir umas cut-off's ainda pode ser que chegue perto da média, mas lá está quando vier a mudança de padrão já será verão.  Ena, rimou e tudo. 

Temperaturas, por aqui:

Máxima: 18.1ºC
mínima: 8.6ºC

Há 1 ano atrás:

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC

Portanto, não está muito diferente em termos de temperaturas, em relação ao ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2016 às 23:09)

Aljezur passou pelos -1,3ºC ao início da manhã de hoje...

na próxima noite não parece que vá chegar tão longe.


----------



## talingas (22 Dez 2016 às 04:15)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aqui ficam alguns registos da geada de ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso é em que zona de Portalegre?


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Dez 2016 às 09:13)

talingas disse:


> Isso é em que zona de Portalegre?


Reguengo.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2016 às 09:56)

Bons dias, céu limpo 
T.minima de 5,0°C
T.atual de 7,3°C

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (22 Dez 2016 às 11:36)

Nada a acrescentar por estes dias! Por aqui o inicio de Inverno começa com cheiro a Outono, temperaturas ainda amenas quer máximas quer minímas e juntando todo o puzzle de temperaturas altissimas e chuva tardia a actividade dos solos esta em pleno agora. Só agora é que tenho visto minhocas e alguns cogumelos. Destaque também para a roseira do jardim que está a florir agora. Sei que muita gente não liga à "agricultura" mas esta dá-nos bons sinais do clima


----------



## talingas (22 Dez 2016 às 13:45)

Davidmpb disse:


> Reguengo.


Pronto está tudonexplicado então.


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2016 às 16:27)

Boas,
Vou passar natal ao norte...
Vou estar ausente de vendas novas
T.atual de 17°C
Boas festas malta ! 

Enviado do meu Wiko Pulp através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (23 Dez 2016 às 18:55)

Estou a passar o Natal em Lagos/Burgau e por aqui dias solarengos, hoje a rondar os 20ºC, tendo registado ontem à noite 4º de mínima perto de Burgau e nota-se o arrefecimento rápido assim que o sol se põe.
Votos de um Feliz Natal a todos!


----------



## miguel (23 Dez 2016 às 22:52)

Esta tarde  a caminho de Grândola apanhei 19ºC

Agora estão 7, 7ºC, a ver a minima como será.


----------



## Agreste (23 Dez 2016 às 23:56)

a ribeira de aljezur vai ter geada de novo... está bastante frio na rua.

coisas que não estou habituado que é acender a lareira mas como a casa está encostada à colina e o sol está baixo, parece um congelador.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2016 às 00:42)

Boa Noite,
De volta ás origens 
Segundo o que me disseram os dias têm começado bastante frios e sempre com geada, até admira como ainda não apareceu nevoeiro, durante o dia a temperatura tem sido amena.
Estive a ver as fotos que tirei à geada na terça mas não ficaram nada de jeito porque estava à pressa para apanhar o autocarro para Lisboa, peço desculpa, amanhã se houver de manhã, vou tentar tirar com melhor qualidade. 
Cheguei a Arronches com 2ºC
O meu sensor marca *2,1ºC 
*


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2016 às 08:16)

finalmente não houve geada... e o sol já começa a brilhar.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Dez 2016 às 08:31)

Agreste disse:


> finalmente não houve geada... e o sol já começa a brilhar.



Estás longe da zona da estação?
Junto à estação/ETAR houve de certeza, pelas  7:00 a temperatura seguia nos 0,5 graus.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2016 às 12:34)

Boas,
Mínima de* -0,1ºC* 
Havia alguns bancos de nevoeiro no vale do Caia.
Algumas fotos da geada, hoje de manhã:














Agora sigo com céu limpo e alguma neblina, estão* 14,4ºC*


----------



## Agreste (24 Dez 2016 às 13:20)

não houve geada... nem mesmo junto do canavial que só recebe sol por volta das 11 horas.


----------



## miguel (24 Dez 2016 às 13:41)

Mínima em grândola de 5,8°C, muito alta para o tipo e tempo que tamos a ter, deve ser dos natais mais quentes que passo no Alentejo... de tarde ronda os 18°C


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2016 às 15:40)

trovoadas disse:


> Nada a acrescentar por estes dias! Por aqui o inicio de Inverno começa com cheiro a Outono, temperaturas ainda amenas quer máximas quer minímas e juntando todo o puzzle de temperaturas altissimas e chuva tardia a actividade dos solos esta em pleno agora. Só agora é que tenho visto minhocas e alguns cogumelos. Destaque também para a roseira do jardim que está a florir agora. Sei que muita gente não liga à "agricultura" mas esta dá-nos bons sinais do clima


Quando as roseiras estão a florir agora, é mais sinal de que o clima está é maluco, se a poda das roseiras é em Janeiro, não é, muito normal a roseira ter rosas em Dezembro. 

Pelo menos, na casa dos meus avós, tenho lá roseiras e estão floridas, coisa que nunca vi em Dezembro.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Dez 2016 às 16:56)

Boas,
Os dias por aqui são 8 ou 80 
Máx: *18,2ºC*
Min: *-0,1ºC 
*
Tatual: *11,4ºC *

BOAS FESTAS!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 13:40)

Boas,
O vento hoje estragou a mínima, mesmo assim ainda desceu até aos *2,8ºC *mas podia ter descido mais. 
Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e estão* 16,7ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 18:40)

Boas,
Os dias passam e continua tudo na mesma, o movimento do fórum fala por si  pode ser que no inicio de janeiro isto anime.
A máxima foi até a uns primaveris *17,6ºC *
Mesmo com estas temperaturas diurnas, há certos locais na vila que nunca secam durante o dia, são uma autêntica pista de gelo em manhãs de geada 
Uma foto do final do dia de hoje :




Mal o sol se põe arrefece logo bem, estão neste momento *6,7ºC* e o vento é nulo. Hoje vai lançada!


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 19:58)

No local de forte inversão á pouco um termómetro  já marcava *1,9ºC *coloquei-o num terreno entre a ribeira e uma levada, incrível, mas não o deixei lá porque não regista as mínimas.
Na vila sigo com *5,1ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 20:03)

joralentejano disse:


> *No local de forte inversão á pouco um termómetro  já marcava **1,9ºC *coloquei-o num terreno entre a ribeira e uma levada, incrível, mas não o deixei lá porque não regista as mínimas.
> Na vila sigo com *5,1ºC *



Excelente valor,essa medição foi feita a que altura do solo?


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 20:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Excelente valor,essa medição foi feita a que altura do solo?


não sei ao certo, mas aquele local é bem encaixado e baixo, talvez já abaixo dos 150m. Já falei várias vezes, uma geada naquele local, queima as plantações numa noite, já cheguei a sair de lá com -4ºC à meia noite, (imaginemos a mínima) e foi necessária muita água para tirar o gelo do vidro do carro


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 20:12)

joralentejano disse:


> não sei ao certo, mas aquele local é bem encaixado e baixo, talvez já abaixo dos 150m. Já falei várias vezes, uma geada naquele local, queima as plantações numa noite, já cheguei a sair de lá com -4ºC à meia noite, (imaginemos a mínima) e foi necessária muita água para tirar o gelo do vidro do carro



Interessante, inversão agressiva.
Não estava a perguntar a altitude, estava a perguntar a que altura  do solo fizeste essa medição, 1 mt, 1,5mts por exemplo.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 20:13)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante, inversão agressiva.
> Não estava a perguntar a altitude, estava a perguntar a que altura  do solo fizeste essa medição, 1 mt, 1,5mts por exemplo.


ah, desculpa. foi mesmo junto ao solo, menos de 1m.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Dez 2016 às 20:19)

joralentejano disse:


> ah, desculpa. foi mesmo junto ao solo, menos de 1m.



Pois, mas uma medição  de temperatura deve ser feita num mínimo a 1,5 mts  do solo.
Imaginemos que fizeste a 0,8 mts, se medisses logo a seguir a 1,5 metro a temperatura subia logo um pouco. Em locais de inversão essa diferença até pode ser mais acentuada.


----------



## joralentejano (25 Dez 2016 às 20:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois, mas uma medição  de temperatura deve ser feita num mínimo a 1,5 mts  do solo.
> Imaginemos que fizeste a 0,8 mts, se medisses logo a seguir a 1,5 metro a temperatura subia logo um pouco. Em locais de inversão essa diferença até pode ser mais acentuada.


Sim, já presenciei essa diferença aqui em minha casa entre um termómetro no quintal junto ao solo e o sensor na janela. Não tinha muito tempo e deixei o termómetro no meio do terreno junto a uma árvore. De qualquer maneira, este local é bastante interessante em termos de inversão pois cursos de água é o que não falta e além disso é bastante abrigado, mesmo no verão tenho a certeza que as temperaturas mínimas raramente são acima dos 10ºC, apenas em casos em que apareça vento, tal como reportei uma vez aqui, este verão.


----------



## miguel (25 Dez 2016 às 23:19)

Boas
A mínima de hoje foi de 5, 0ºC por Grândola para tempo Anticiclonico é estranhemente alta, pelo menos nunca tinha visto isto acontecer...

De tarde ronda os 19ºC

Agora estão 7, 9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Dez 2016 às 00:50)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> A mínima de hoje foi de 5, 0ºC por Grândola para tempo Anticiclonico é estranhemente alta, pelo menos nunca tinha visto isto acontecer...
> 
> De tarde ronda os 19ºC
> ...



A estação de Grândola do SNIRH Registou uma minima horária de 1,3ºC, provavelmente está mais próxima do rio do que a tua localização,será isso?
Às 23horas de ontem seguia nos 4,9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 00:58)

*1,3ºC *


----------



## Agreste (26 Dez 2016 às 10:15)

a pequena "sibéria algarvia" voltou à geada... 

-0,3ºC de minima na ribeira de Aljezur.
engraçado que a noite de ontem não estava assim muito fria.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 17:44)

Boas,
O dia amanheceu bastante frio e com uma boa camada de geada mas nem assim a máxima deixa de subir até quase aos 20ºC.
Máx: *17,1ºC *
Min: *-1,3ºC 
*
Tatual: *7,2ºC *


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Dez 2016 às 18:33)

Encontrei esta foto que mostra a geada em Marvão.

Autoria: Abílio Amiguinho‎


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2016 às 21:27)

Já* 1,4°C *
Decidi colocar um termómetro junto a solo no quintal e marca *-0,6°C *o facto de o sol nunca aparecer durante o dia por ser muito abrigado também faz com que arrefeça bastante de noite.


----------



## Agreste (26 Dez 2016 às 22:14)

queimadas agrícolas.
pavimento molhado e cheio de limos nas zonas abrigadas do sol.
o que vale é que há lenha com fartura pra queimar.


----------



## miguel (26 Dez 2016 às 22:16)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação de Grândola do SNIRH Registou uma minima horária de 1,3ºC, provavelmente está mais próxima do rio do que a tua localização,será isso?
> Às 23horas de ontem seguia nos 4,9ºC.



Sim a casa é longe do rio... entretanto a mínima esta noite que registei foi de 4,1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2016 às 01:44)

*-1,5ºC *
*-2,6ºC *junto ao solo 
Que gelo!!!


----------



## chispe (27 Dez 2016 às 11:51)

Tirada agora mesmo praia de faro


----------



## joralentejano (27 Dez 2016 às 14:54)

Boas,
Manhã gelada e com bastante geada, tirei algumas fotos mas como já eram 8:30h metade já tinha derretido, infelizmente não consegui tirar mais cedo mas antes do sol nascer estava tudo branco, mais parecia neve. A água que tinha dentro de um lago de tartarugas no quintal até congelou por volta desta hora a temperatura junto ao solo ainda era de *-3,3ºC*, deve ter ido quase aos -5ºC quando registei a mínima. Apesar das máximas bem amenas, este ano em termos de mínimas está a ser mais interessante que o ano passado, durante todo o Outono/Inverno a temperatura mais baixa que registei foi -1,8ºC.
Mínima de hoje foi de *-3,2ºC *














Devido à escassez de precipitação e ás geadas intensas em alguns locais as ervas já começam a ficar amarelas.

Agora sigo com *16,2ºC*, vento fraco e algumas nuvens altas. 
*
*


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Dez 2016 às 19:51)

Boas,
Por aqui também houve alguma geada de manhã, infelizmente não tive tempo para tirar fotos... de resto foi um dia igual a tantos outros deste mês.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 00:18)

Boas,
Mais uma mínima negativa, neste momento estão *-0,2ºC *
13ºC nas estações em Portalegre, não deixa de ser impressionante a grande diferença de um sitio para o outro, e é estranho antes de ligar à meteorologia e perceber melhor estas coisas pensar que Portalegre teria mínimas mais frias que aqui, tal como muita gente hoje ainda pensa nisso. 
Já se nota em alguns locais a geada.


----------



## talingas (28 Dez 2016 às 03:43)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Mais uma mínima negativa, neste momento estão *-0,2ºC *
> 13ºC nas estações em Portalegre, não deixa de ser impressionante a grande diferença de um sitio para o outro, e é estranho antes de ligar à meteorologia e perceber melhor estas coisas pensar que Portalegre teria mínimas mais frias que aqui, tal como muita gente hoje ainda pensa nisso.
> Já se nota em alguns locais a geada.



Portalegre é uma caso muito especial... A diferença da zona alta da cidade para a baixa, já de si é enorme, quanto mais se descermos ainda mais a cota, como o caso de Arronches, nos ≈200m. Eu chamo-lhes, as mínimas dos baixios...  Mas a nossa Serra tem destas coisas, eu dou sempre como exemplo, Valência de Alcântara, está "do outro lado" da Serra, numa cota de ≈400m, e segue neste momento com 0,7ºC enquanto eu registo 14ºC cá do outro lado.. Portalegre (cidade) está encaixado numa fortaleza formada por serras só pode ser esse o maior condicionador nestas situações. Continuo sim a manifestar muita pena por não termos uma estação no ponto mais alto ou algures na Serra. Basta ver no próprio IPMA as diferenças.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 08:28)

talingas disse:


> Portalegre é uma caso muito especial... A diferença da zona alta da cidade para a baixa, já de si é enorme, quanto mais se descermos ainda mais a cota, como o caso de Arronches, nos ≈200m. Eu chamo-lhes, as mínimas dos baixios...  Mas a nossa Serra tem destas coisas, eu dou sempre como exemplo, Valência de Alcântara, está "do outro lado" da Serra, numa cota de ≈400m, e segue neste momento com 0,7ºC enquanto eu registo 14ºC cá do outro lado.. Portalegre (cidade) está encaixado numa fortaleza formada por serras só pode ser esse o maior condicionador nestas situações. Continuo sim a manifestar muita pena por não termos uma estação no ponto mais alto ou algures na Serra. Basta ver no próprio IPMA as diferenças.


Ou seja, o local onde a cidade está funciona com um acumulador de calor, por acaso parece mesmo isso praticamente a cidade está rodeada por serras, no verão o que faz com que a temperatura seja infernal de noite é o vento de NE, e por acaso é uma coisa que gostava de saber e que ainda não percebi, porque será que o vento de NE só se intensifica de noite? Enquanto que nesse caso o vento está nulo em ambas as estações e a temperatura não desce. Interessante também a diferença da estação wunderground na zona baixa com a estação do IPMA na zona industrial, pelas localizações estão a pouco distância e têm valores bastante diferentes, só por ai se vê o que tu disseste no início.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Dez 2016 às 14:14)

A razão da minha estação e a estação de Portalegre/Cidade do IPMA terem valores tão diferentes é que a minha está totalmente exporta às correntes de Leste que mantém ou aumentam a temperatura, a estação do IPMA está muito abrigada em frente às Oficinas da CMP. Devido à sua particularidade das correntes de NE, Portalegre sempre teve destas coisas, ora estão 15ºC num local exposto como numa superfície de vale/planície já estão 5ºC.  Basta ver que há locais dentro do Parque Natural que apesar de estarem a altitudes similares, têm temperaturas negativas muito frequentemente no inverno, e por vezes baixas!

A situação dos ventos de NE parece-me ter a ver com uma situação de "despejo" de ar mais quente em altitude com a diferença de pressão noturna, que desce pela Serra abaixo. Também acontece em alguns locais no Norte mais menos frequentemente/não há estações suficientes nesses locais para observar, mas Portalegre definitivamente ganha em termos de mínimas infernais no Verão.

Entretanto, sigo com 16,5ºC neste marasmo infinito... Mínima de 9,2ºC. Nem dá para relatar nada.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 14:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> A razão da minha estação e a estação de Portalegre/Cidade do IPMA terem valores tão diferentes é que a minha está totalmente exporta às correntes de Leste que mantém ou aumentam a temperatura, a estação do IPMA está muito abrigada em frente às Oficinas da CMP. Devido à sua particularidade das correntes de NE, Portalegre sempre teve destas coisas, ora estão 15ºC num local exposto como numa superfície de vale/planície já estão 5ºC.  Basta ver que há locais dentro do Parque Natural que apesar de estarem a altitudes similares, têm temperaturas negativas muito frequentemente no inverno, e por vezes baixas!
> 
> A situação dos ventos de NE parece-me ter a ver com uma situação de "despejo" de ar mais quente em altitude com a diferença de pressão noturna, que desce pela Serra abaixo. Também acontece em alguns locais no Norte mais menos frequentemente/não há estações suficientes nesses locais para observar, mas Portalegre definitivamente ganha em termos de mínimas infernais no Verão.
> 
> Entretanto, sigo com 16,5ºC neste marasmo infinito... Mínima de 9,2ºC. Nem dá para relatar nada.


Em qualquer vale abrigado do vento, a temperatura desce logo. Ao lado do local onde está a estação de Portalegre (cidade) passa um curso de água, talvez também seja por isso.
Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, nunca deixa de ser interessante o que essa serra faz. 
_______
Mínima de* -2,9°C*
Mais uma geada à antiga! 
Agora céu nublado por nuvens altas e *16,8°C *


----------



## Dias Miguel (28 Dez 2016 às 14:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Mínima de* -2,9°C*
> Mais uma geada à antiga!



Ontem e hoje notava-se bem a geada, atingindo algumas áreas em que no ano passado nunca se observava, nomeadamente as colinas próximas de S. Tiago.
Na viagem de Portalegre para Arronches é de salientar a diferença que se verifica no troço Portalegre - S.Tiago e após S. Tiago. Enquanto entre Portalegre e S. Tiago quase não se nota a geada e a temperatura do termómetro do carro mantêm valores constantes, após S. Tiago começa a ficar tudo branco, sendo mais acentuada quanto mais próximo das várzeas do Rio Caia e dos seus afluentes, com a temperatura descendo a pique.
Se as próximas noites não tiverem vento, iremos ter a repetição das últimas madrugadas.

Off-Topic: em paralelismo com a geada destes últimos dias, o mesmo acontece nos dias em que há nevoeiro mais denso na região, em que o mesmo manifesta-se com maior intensidade após S. Tiago.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 15:11)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Ontem e hoje notava-se bem a geada, atingindo algumas áreas em que no ano passado nunca se observava, nomeadamente as colinas próximas de S. Tiago.
> Na viagem de Portalegre para Arronches é de salientar a diferença que se verifica no troço Portalegre - S.Tiago e após S. Tiago. Enquanto entre Portalegre e S. Tiago quase não se nota a geada e a temperatura do termómetro do carro mantêm valores constantes, após S. Tiago começa a ficar tudo branco, sendo mais acentuada quanto mais próximo das várzeas do Rio Caia e dos seus afluentes, com a temperatura descendo a pique.
> Se as próximas noites não tiverem vento, iremos ter a repetição das últimas madrugadas.
> 
> Off-Topic: em paralelismo com a geada destes últimos dias, o mesmo acontece nos dias em que há nevoeiro mais denso na região, em que o mesmo manifesta-se com maior intensidade após S. Tiago.


Quase sempre é assim, S. Tiago é a "fronteira"  e penso que também é graças à serra, à medida que avançamos em direção a Arronches afastamos-nos da serra e parece que se perde a influência, em dias de nevoeiro persistente como acontece em invernos anticiclónicos e até já vi aqui chamarem a Ilha de São Mamede  as geadas é exatamente igual, poucas vezes se vê geada de são Tiago para norte.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Dez 2016 às 18:21)

é evidente que a serra influencia muita a temperatura, muitas vezes a temperatura estagna, chega a ser irritante no verão uma pessoa querer dormir a ainda estar bastante calor, mas por outro lado se não fosse a serra provavelmente a zona de Portalegre registaria precipitações iguais á do restante Alentejo, isto é cerca de 600mm anuais, por exemplo a estação de Portalegre do IPMA a 597m tem de média anual 852mm, lá no alto da serra deve chegar ou ultrapassar os 1000mm.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> é evidente que a serra influencia muita a temperatura, muitas vezes a temperatura estagna, chega a ser irritante no verão uma pessoa querer dormir a ainda estar bastante calor, mas por outro lado se não fosse a serra provavelmente a zona de Portalegre registaria precipitações iguais á do restante Alentejo, isto é cerca de 600mm anuais, por exemplo a estação de Portalegre do IPMA a 597m tem de média anual 852mm, lá no alto da serra deve chegar ou ultrapassar os 1000mm.


Sim, por exemplo como a minha zona já não tem influência da serra, o acumulado anual está entre os 600/650mm. O maior defeito dessa serra é mesmo o facto de fazer com que as noites sejam tão infernais durante a noite no verão.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Dez 2016 às 19:18)

Boas,
Máx: *17,5ºC*
Min: *-2,9ºC 
*
Tatual: *3,4ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 00:08)

Boas,
Hoje o vento decidiu vir fazer das suas, bastou aparecer uma ligeira brisa para a temperatura disparar de *0,8ºC* para* 3,6ºC 
*


----------



## trovoadas (29 Dez 2016 às 12:02)

Vento de leste/nordeste que seca tudo! Frio é mentira por aqui . Amanhã já faz duas semanas sem gota


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 14:06)

Boas,
Mínima de *-0,5ºC 
*
Agora estão* 15,4ºC* e vento moderado de leste, ideal para secar tudo  Céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Dez 2016 às 19:21)

Boas,
A máxima ficou-se pelos *15,9ºC *
Hoje já não está a arrefecer tanto como nas noites anteriores.
Tatual: *5,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 01:31)

Boas,
Mais uma noite gelada 
Tatual: *-0,2°C *


----------



## Agreste (30 Dez 2016 às 09:14)

150mm entre segunda e quinta.
GFS em modo delírio.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 14:32)

Boas,
7ª mínima negativa consecutiva * -2,1ºC* e mais uma boa camada de geada.
E os dias continuam bem primaveris, estão *17,1ºC* com vento fraco e céu limpo. 

As previsões para a próxima semana estão excelentes, esperemos que se concretizem, é triste olhar para os campos e cursos de água e estar tudo em baixo.  Ambos os modelos já prevêem cerca de 70mm para toda a semana


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Dez 2016 às 17:56)

Boas,
Mais um dia de primavera por aqui, os dias de realmente inverno este mês contam-se pelos dedos de uma mão... vamos ver se para a semana vem alguma chuva


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 21:06)

Boas,
Máx:* 17,5ºC*
Min: *-2,1ºC*
Mais parece primavera com estas amplitudes. 

Fui até Elvas e cheguei à pouco, sai de lá com 9ºC e cheguei a Arronches com 2ºC 
Tatual: *1,9ºC 
*
Venha segunda!


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e nada mais.

Máxima: 16.6ºC
mínima: 10.0ºC

O ECM coloca uns 0.5 mm na 2ª feira. O GFS, em modo de bebedeira, coloca 120 mm entre 2ª feira e 5ª feira. Sai, mais uma rodada, o GFS é que paga.   Começo, a pensar que o GFS, tem que deixar o álcool, afecta mesmo os neurónios.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Dez 2016 às 22:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e nada mais.
> 
> Máxima: 16.6ºC
> mínima: 10.0ºC
> ...



É uma pena só poder dar  um like,merece vários.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Dez 2016 às 23:33)

Já nos negativos 
*-0,5°C *


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2016 às 14:17)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia começou com alguma geada pelas redondezas:


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 14:26)

Boa Tarde,
Acabo o ano com um novo recorde de temperatura mínima, *-3,4ºC* 
Mais uma forte geada pela manhã 
Agora estão *14,8ºC *e vento fraco. A próxima madrugada promete ser ainda mais gelada.
Infelizmente, parece que a tão esperada mudança de padrão não se vai concretizar 
____________
Desejo a todos os membros e visitantes deste forum, um feliz 2017!!!  Que traga muita animação e um verão menos infernal


----------



## trovoadas (31 Dez 2016 às 16:51)

O Gfs já só mete chuva na segunda isto se ate lá não a retirar. A continuar assim facilmente se atingirá um mês sem qualquer precipitação. Senão chover pra semana já se vai ter de regar até porque as perspectivas não são boas daí para a frente.

Boas entradas e feliz 2017 a todos!

P.s: As roseiras continuam a florir abundantemente! Este ano nem vale a pena poda-las.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 17:01)

trovoadas disse:


> O Gfs já só mete chuva na segunda isto se ate lá não a retirar. A continuar assim facilmente se atingirá um mês sem qualquer precipitação. Senão chover pra semana já se vai ter de regar até porque as perspectivas não são boas daí para a frente.
> 
> Boas entradas e feliz 2017 a todos!
> 
> P.s: As roseiras continuam a florir abundantemente! Este ano nem vale a pena poda-las.


Quanto à chuva, 2017 parecia querer começar da melhor maneira mas parece que só segunda é que poderemos ter uns pingos, aos poucos tudo vai desaparecendo, a última vez que tive de regar a horta em pleno inverno foi em 2011/2012, em 2014/2015 também foi seco mais lá ia aparecendo alguma chuva de vez em quando.
Por cá, antes das geadas aparecerem com maior abundância, os campos já estavam a começar a ficar floridos, e para além disso, no meu quintal cortei as Hortênsias mas com as temperaturas amenas começaram logo a rebentar, entretanto já se foram. As plantas já estão como o clima, descontroladas.


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2016 às 17:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Quanto à chuva, 2017 parecia querer começar da melhor maneira mas parece que só segunda é que poderemos ter uns pingos, aos poucos tudo vai desaparecendo, a última vez que tive de regar a horta em pleno inverno foi em 2011/2012, em 2014/2015 também foi seco mais lá ia aparecendo alguma chuva de vez em quando.
> Por cá, antes das geadas aparecerem com maior abundância, os campos já estavam a começar a ficar floridos, e para além disso, no meu quintal cortei as Hortênsias mas com as temperaturas amenas começaram logo a rebentar, entretanto já se foram. As plantas já estão como o clima, descontroladas.


é mesmo, 2ª feira vão cair uns pingos, para chover a treta que estão a prever, vale mais continuar assim, ao menos sempre de noite cai alguma geada e humidade.


----------



## belem (31 Dez 2016 às 18:29)

Haja mais esperança e menos «lamechices»! lool

A vossa flora já suportou condições muito mais adversas que estas e não se extinguiu por isso. A minha última viagem à Serra de S. Mamede (este último verão), só me deixou boas lembranças.

Quanto às plantas do jardim, isso pouco há a fazer, pois algumas delas evoluíram em condições bem diferentes das que existem no Alto Alentejo. Ainda assim, acho que tudo isso vai voltar a crescer.

Será que Novembro e Dezembro foram assim tão maus por essas bandas? O mês de Janeiro ainda é uma incógnita, mas dias de chuva já se avizinham (pelo que parece).


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 19:03)

belem disse:


> Haja mais esperança e menos «lamechices»! lool
> 
> A vossa flora já suportou condições muito mais adversas que estas e não se extinguiu por isso. A minha última viagem à Serra de S. Mamede (este último verão), só me deixou boas lembranças.
> 
> ...


Esperança não vale a pena ter, já estava a criar expectativas para este evento e entretanto foi tudo por água abaixo. Talvez se estivesses no nosso lugar acontecia o mesmo, mas visto que as coisas até estão boas para a tua zona não há motivos para reclamar. Além disso não me estou a lamentar, é apenas um comentário. A flora da Serra de S. Mamede recebeu bastante chuva no inverno passado, aliás toda esta zona recebeu, foi um inverno bom para isso e já o disse. Agora se este inverno for seco, depois de um verão extremamente quente e de um outono seco, e respondo à tua última pergunta, apenas novembro foi normal e foi graças ao final do mês, a primeira quinzena foi sequíssima, onde apenas se registou 12mm. Dezembro foi horrível, onde a média é de mais de 100mm e na realidade apenas tive *30mm. *Se o inverno não passar disto e se for mais um verão quente, a flora vai sofrer tal como algumas árvores sofreram em 2015, a meio do verão, estava tudo a secar.
Falar é fácil, este ano a tua zona está a receber muita mais chuva que esta.
Quanto à plantas do jardim, é normal nesta altura não haver qualquer desenvolvimento, aliás, é mais anormal começarem a florescer.
Fico-me por aqui.
Cumps!


----------



## joralentejano (31 Dez 2016 às 19:06)

Boas,
Dia ligeiramente mais fresco, máxima de *15,4ºC*

No local de forte inversão ás 18:30h o termómetro do carro já marcava 0ºC. 
Tatual: *2,2ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (31 Dez 2016 às 19:59)

belem disse:


> Haja mais esperança e menos «lamechices»! lool
> 
> A vossa flora já suportou condições muito mais adversas que estas e não se extinguiu por isso. A minha última viagem à Serra de S. Mamede (este último verão), só me deixou boas lembranças.
> 
> ...


Não me estou a queixar de nada, só fiz um comentário, este ano até foi um bom ano de chuva e mesmo que me tivesse a queixar estava no meu direito..


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2016 às 21:22)




----------



## belem (31 Dez 2016 às 22:44)

joralentejano disse:


> Esperança não vale a pena ter, já estava a criar expectativas para este evento e entretanto foi tudo por água abaixo. Talvez se estivesses no nosso lugar acontecia o mesmo, mas visto que as coisas até estão boas para a tua zona não há motivos para reclamar. Além disso não me estou a lamentar, é apenas um comentário. A flora da Serra de S. Mamede recebeu bastante chuva no inverno passado, aliás toda esta zona recebeu, foi um inverno bom para isso e já o disse. Agora se este inverno for seco, depois de um verão extremamente quente e de um outono seco, e respondo à tua última pergunta, apenas novembro foi normal e foi graças ao final do mês, a primeira quinzena foi sequíssima, onde apenas se registou 12mm. Dezembro foi horrível, onde a média é de mais de 100mm e na realidade apenas tive *30mm. *Se o inverno não passar disto e se for mais um verão quente, a flora vai sofrer tal como algumas árvores sofreram em 2015, a meio do verão, estava tudo a secar.
> Falar é fácil, este ano a tua zona está a receber muita mais chuva que esta.
> Quanto à plantas do jardim, é normal nesta altura não haver qualquer desenvolvimento, aliás, é mais anormal começarem a florescer.
> Fico-me por aqui.
> Cumps!



Obrigado pelos dados, realmente aí tem chovido abaixo do normal, mas espero que haja uma compensação.
E eu não estava a basear-me no que tem acontecido na minha zona, mas lembro-me que já houveram eventos bem mais sérios no passado (até mesmo recente) no Alentejo e a vida continua até hoje.


----------

